# Does Pete77 have an answer for everything?



## PaulWilkinsUK

Average 6 posts per day !


----------



## cwaring

Yep. I'll bet he has an answer to this too


----------



## RichardJH

He may be trying to beat Carl in his total no of posts. Even Blindlemon hasn't reached that number of posts and at least 99.9% of his posts are useful.


----------



## ndunlavey

He certainly has an opinion on everything.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Now hold on chaps... steady on...


----------



## cwaring

RichardJH said:


> He may be trying to beat Carl in his total no of posts. Even Blindlemon hasn't reached that number of posts and at least 99.9% of his posts are useful.


Hey! I resemble that remark. Or something


----------



## Pete77

ndunlavey said:


> He certainly has an opinion on everything.


And at least unlike some forum members Pete77 does not have to use any old English expletives to justify his opinions


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> He may be trying to beat Carl in his total no of posts. Even Blindlemon hasn't reached that number of posts and at least 99.9% of his posts are useful.


I still have a long way to go though to beat UK Tivo owner RobertS on 9,906 posts (although only 5.93 per day), although he has been flagging severely in recent times.

Or Sanderton on 6,341 posts but only 3.42 posts per day or iankb on 5,495 posts but only 2.38 posts per day. And jsmeeker across the pond has 38,168 posts at a staggering 17.89 posts per day which even I cannot begin to match. And YCantAngieRead in Chicago has 26,403 posts at a quite extraordinary 22.27 posts per day. Although he is pipped for most Posts a day by SparkleMotion who has 26,018 posts at 23.72 posts per day. 

blindlemon currently has 3,997 posts but at only 2.31 posts per day and also did not join the forum until 5th Dec 2002 suggesting he may not be a Day One UK Tivo man in the way that iankb clearly was. blindlemon's daily post count also seems to have increased dramatically since he entered the professional Tivo upgrading business. 

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/membe...oindatebefore=&lastpostafter=&lastpostbefore= for more info on those with the most forum posts.


----------



## blindlemon

Or if you want some really detailed stats, check out Doug Swallow's posting stats thread - I see somebody called Pete77 managed to scrape into the top 25 for a couple of days last weekend...


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Or if you want some really detailed stats, check out Doug Swallow's posting stats thread - I see somebody called Pete77 managed to scrape into the top 25 for a couple of days last weekend...


Many thanks for the link to the posting stats thread, which I wasn't even previously aware of.

It seems clear that I'm something of an also ran compared to the yanks, some of whom have racked up over 100 posts during just the first 3 days of February!


----------



## blindlemon

Time to pull your socks up then....


----------



## algordon

This is sort of a delayed response to an unfortunate exchange that occurred in another thread a week or so ago. 

I'd accused Pete77 of posting a pretty patronising reply and now see that mine in reply was rather OTT - I'd maybe been influenced by other posts of his that at least one other guy had also found rather patronising.

I'm a lawyer as it happens and I'm only too aware of how words are a very imperfect way of communicating and even with smilies etc it's all to easy not to be able to convey the intended tone very well - something I've noticed with Carl Waring who seems unfailingly polite to me, but occasionally he's been misinterpreted.

The other problem is with the instancy - if there is such a word - of this kind of thing. I've hadcause myself to regret the over-hasty email in reply to something that set me off. If only there was a recall button...

Having said all that while I'm all in favour of free speech, I've been appalledat the level of comment on some forums I've seen e.g.IMDB where people seem to think nothing of tossing out some pretty unimaginative but seriously harsh insultsthat'd make me think twice about ever posting ther, assuming I ever wanted to. Thank god for the generally civilised level of debate on this one.

So leaving aside the most frequent poster, what about votes for the "nicest/politest/most helpful" poster? For me it's a tie between carl waring and Blindlemom - at least of the regulars.


----------



## ColinYounger

Algordon:

IANAL. (That's just to tweak Pete77 and help his post count. )

I agree with the civilised nature of this forum - we're Very British here. When you inhabit at places like Digg, etc you really appreciate it.

Turn to the left, and pat the next person on the back. <heh>


----------



## Pete77

algordon said:


> Having said all that while I'm all in favour of free speech, I've been appalledat the level of comment on some forums I've seen e.g.IMDB where people seem to think nothing of tossing out some pretty unimaginative but seriously harsh insultsthat'd make me think twice about ever posting ther, assuming I ever wanted to. Thank god for the generally civilised level of debate on this one.


Whatever you said I have forgotten it now. I do try to be helpful in many of my posts 
but on occasion no doubt come across as something of a pompous know it all.

In general the overall tone of debate on this forum is incredibly friendly and constructive, even if people do have occasional modest misunderstandings.

For a real gun fight at the OK Coral you should try posting at www.airdisaster.com/forums If you don't know the precise detail of every possible difference between a Boeing 737-300 and a Boeing 737-400 then heaven help you if you ever post there is all I can say.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> I agree with the civilised nature of this forum - we're Very British here. When you inhabit at places like Digg, etc you really appreciate it.


I'm not sure that its to do with being British but rather the kind of people who tend to be interested in Tivos.

If you check out a place like www.digitalspy.co.uk and their Digital Terrestrial forum section you will find most of the debate is incredibly purile, childish and aggressive. I long ago gave it up for that very reason.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> IANAL


No idea what it means and I have a feeling looking it up probably wouldn't prove rewarding.


----------



## BrianHughes

At least Pete77 gets most of the answers right. The 76 earlier versions were just hopeless


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> If you check out a place like www.digitalspy.co.uk and their Digital Terrestrial forum section you will find most of the debate is incredibly purile, childish and aggressive.


And they think that a Humax or Topfield PVR is far superior to a Tivo because it has twin tuners. :despair:


----------



## cwaring

Must drop by tonight. Could do with a laugh


----------



## worm

Pete77 said:


> No idea what it means and I have a feeling looking it up probably wouldn't prove rewarding.


I Am Not A Lawyer.

Amazing how useful a phrase it is - more often that you would imagine. However it does tend to get used in the same way that 'no offense but...' does - i.e. to basically give yourself carte blanche to say whatever the hell you like with a get-out-of-jail-free card.


----------



## Pete77

I see that I'm now the Tivocommunity member with the 11th highest number of posts on the whole Tivocommunity forum (that is including those across the pond as all my colleagues on this side of the pond are rather more laid back about their frequency of posting these days) during February and rated 3rd and 4th highest poster on last Saturday and Sunday or vica versa. I notice that I also made 39 posts on one day last weekend. I must say I had no idea it was that many as it only seemed like 10 or 12 to me.

Will have to consider easing up before I need to seek help at Tivocommunity Anonymous.  

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298288


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> Will have to consider easing up before I need to seek help


Don't do that  

What you need to do is cultivate the habit a bit further and start getting up there with the big boys! However, it appears that to do that you will need to take the message of this thread a bit more seriously too and start making posts about absolutely everything, not just your favourite subjects 

If you look at somebody like dswallow you will see that in order to get his post rate so high he uses the following techniques:-

1. Make hundreds of very short posts, sometimes just a couple of words
2. Post on every thread that gets started, regardless of subject
3. Post in the US general chat forums
4. Cultivate an opinion on every subject under the sun, and even if you don't have an opinion, make a fatuous comment anyway

Let's show the Yanks what we're made of


----------



## NickB

With a view to eventually getting my posts into double figures, I'll just drop into the conversation that my son, whilst watching me browse this forum the other night, commented: "who's Blindle Mon"


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> 1. Make hundreds of very short posts, sometimes just a couple of words


It looks like I have no hope of ever reaching the exalted upper echelons of the Tivocommunity posting leage then as brevity has never been my strong point. 

And our top two posters from the UK now have no hope at all of catching up as the top UK poster seems to have now become preoccupied with other matters (perhaps he has mainly deserted us to the world of Sky HD, Windows MCE and BitTorrent) and the second highest UK poster has recently suffered a severe identity crisis that means that his posting count under that name will be progressing no further.  

It is left only to you and iankb to carry the torch of the top UK posters league and to one day hope that you may catch up with the American big boys.


----------



## Pete77

NickB said:


> With a view to eventually getting my posts into double figures, I'll just drop into the conversation that my son, whilst watching me browse this forum the other night, commented: "who's Blindle Mon"


Just tell your son that the blind lemon is really Uncle Steve of Tivoheaven land.


----------



## ColinYounger

NickB's son said:


> who's Blindle Mon


Funny you should say that - when I first lurked here I thought exactly yhe same thing (Bindle mon). I still have to force my brain to say 'lemon'!


----------



## iankb

He's still Blindle Mon to me; and always will be. Whoever's heard of a Blind Lemon?


----------



## Francesco

Some of us have been around a long time...


----------



## jradosh

blindlemon said:


> Let's show the Yanks what we're made of


Here's a good place to start

First pint's on me. :up:


----------



## Gregor

Wow, I'd take that offer if Jeremy's buying


----------



## blindlemon

Hmmm, nice to see our brothers in shame have their fair share of intellectuals 

(Seriously, WTF is that thread about?)


----------



## waldingrl

It's about everything...and nothing.


----------



## iankb

Pete77 said:


> It is left only to you and iankb to carry the torch of the top UK posters league ...


Don't look at me. Nowadays, I only read posts with interesting titles; or one's that I've already posted to. I no longer have time to read the 'Forum, We have a Problem' type posts.

Like he-who-was-once-called-Sanderton, my Vista-MCE/Xbox/iPod setup is starting to take over from the TiVo, because of it's dual tuners, music integration, DivX handling, and network access. Once I cancel my Sky sub, the TiVo is likely to be relegated to just handling triple-conflicts.


----------



## MikeMar

:up:


----------



## firerose818

waldingrl said:


> It's about everything...and nothing.


Exactly.  :up:


----------



## Pete77

If only the Tivo UK forum had a decent quotient of regular lady contributors like they do over there across the pond.


----------



## Gunnyman

firerose818 said:


> Exactly.  :up:


What she said...
:up:


----------



## ColinYounger

iankb said:


> He's still Blindle Mon to me


If you're afflicted like me, you also say it with a Geordie accent as well. Especially the 'Mon' bit.


----------



## ColinYounger

Cripes! We've been invaded!


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete77 said:


> a decent quotient of regular lady members


  Yikes Pete - you're sounding like a stalker. Put the keyboard down and move away from the computer.


----------



## jradosh

ColinYounger said:


> Cripes! We've been invaded!


Only visiting. 

(it's not an invasion unless dswallow or jsmeeker posts  )


----------



## Skittles

blindlemon said:


> Hmmm, nice to see our brothers in shame have their fair share of intellectuals
> 
> (Seriously, WTF is that thread about?)


The Thread is whatever you want it to be. It can be everything, or nothing. Chaos, or Control, or both. The only limit is your imagination.


----------



## ColinYounger

jradosh said:


> Only visiting.


Ah - OK. Well, pull up a chair and I'll put the kettle on for a nice fresh, hot cup of tea. :up:


----------



## cwaring

NickB said:


> With a view to eventually getting my posts into double figures, I'll just drop into the conversation that my son, whilst watching me browse this forum the other night, commented: "who's Blindle Mon"


As you can see, he's not the only one and I'm _so_ thank-ful for that


----------



## Gunnyman

ColinYounger said:


> Cripes! We've been invaded!


1 if by land 2 if by sea


----------



## cwaring

iankb said:


> He's still Blindle Mon to me; and always will be. Whoever's heard of a Blind Lemon?


I guess these guys have


----------



## MikeMar

Gunnyman said:


> 1 if by land 2 if by sea


shouldn't it be backwards if it's in England?


----------



## Pete77

iankb said:


> He's still Blindle Mon to me; and always will be. Whoever's heard of a Blind Lemon?


I have always thought of it as Blin Dell Mon said in a sort of West Indian accent. I suppose its the Mon bit that leads me to that way of thinking.

If he had intended Blind Lemon then he really should have joined up as either "BlindLemon" or ""Blind Lemon". All confusion and subsequent mispronunciation could thereby have been avoided.............


----------



## Pete77

MikeMar said:


> shouldn't it be backwards if it's in England?


Hey its you guys who are always backwards when it comes to matters of timkeeping.


----------



## RichardJH

> I have always thought of it as Blin Dell Mon said in a sort of West Indian accent


I suppose he could change it to Bling Dell Mon


----------



## eddyj

At least we drive on the right side of the road. Literally.


----------



## PJO1966

Hi.
What is this?


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> I suppose he could change it to Bling Dell Mon


I think he's more likely to change it to BlindLemon though as that's clearly how he has always thought of it.


----------



## Pete77

eddyj said:


> At least we drive on the right side of the road. Literally.


No doubt it was all part of that Colonial Rebellion kick or perhaps reflecting the equal importance of French, German and Hispanic culture on the formative period of your society.


----------



## eddyj

Pete77 said:


> No doubt it was all part of that Colonial Rebellion kick or perhaps reflecting the equal importance of French, German and Hispanic culture on the formative period of your society.


Given I AM Hispanic, you could well be right. At least for me.


----------



## angbear1985

Hoping everyone is having a good day!


----------



## ColinYounger

PJO1966 said:


> What is this?


I dunno. Can't see properly. Move left a bit.


----------



## AJRitz

Do Brits enjoy listening to Jonathan Elias?


----------



## blindlemon

ColinYounger said:


> Cripes! We've been invaded!


Just goes to prove that RSS is not always a good thing....


----------



## waldingrl

ColinYounger said:


> Cripes! We've been invaded!


We come in peace. 

And to increase our post counts.


----------



## ColinYounger

AJRitz said:


> Jonathan Elias


Nyah. Heard he was a *********.

How DID the film turn out?


----------



## jradosh

waldingrl said:


> We come in peace.
> 
> And to increase our post counts.


Race ya to 9,000


----------



## waldingrl

jradosh said:


> Race ya to 9,000


I can't let a challenge pass me by. Done.


----------



## MikeMar

Can I get in for 13k, i'm the same # away


----------



## Pete77

waldingrl said:


> And to increase our post counts.


Is it a war over there to have the most posts then?


----------



## tase2

My very first UK post. :up: 

Hi!


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Just goes to prove that RSS is not always a good thing....


How was RSS to blame for the appearance of those from across the pond in this thread.

Actually personally I rather like having them around and feel we should be aiming for more transatlantic co-operation in future without necessarily engaging in a Bush/Blair style "special relationship" (more like a subserviant relationship if you ask me)


----------



## Joules1111

Pete77 said:


> How was RSS to blame for the appearance of those from across the pond in this thread.


Actually I'm relatively certain it was my fault. 

FYI, there is a new WAYT (What Are You Thinking) thread. It is the new, improved international edition and you all are cordially invited to take a peek and participate if you like.


----------



## jradosh

Pete77 said:


> Is it a war over there to have the most posts then?


Not at all. It's a YAMM 

(yet another meaningless milestone)


----------



## waldingrl

Pete77 said:


> Is it a war over there to have the most posts then?


No, not at all. 

It's more of a joke. Personally, post count means nothing to me, I just say what's on my mind....a lot.


----------



## eddyj

Can I join the race? I am about 50 away too!


----------



## jradosh

eddyj said:


> Can I join the race? I am about 50 away too!


Only if you race backwards to 9,000


----------



## waldingrl

eddyj said:


> Can I join the race? I am about 50 away too!


It's the YAMM international!


----------



## MikeMar

wow, already behind  or ahead?


----------



## blindlemon

Joules1111 said:


> Actually I'm relatively certain it was my fault.


Ah, so it's a conspiracy then? 

Nice to see you guys have some time on your hands....


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Wasn't it Oppenheimer that said
"My god, what have I done. I am the destroyer of worlds"...
Bit like this thread - I've created a MONSTER !


----------



## eddyj

blindlemon said:


> Ah, so it's a conspiracy then?


I do believe you've got it!


----------



## blindlemon

Thanks for caring


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Ah, so it's a conspiracy then?
> 
> Nice to see you guys have some time on your hands....


At least when I post in the Tivocommunity forum I usually have something to say relating to Tivos.

These guys just like to seem to say "hi, here I am................"


----------



## eddyj

Pete77 said:


> At least when I post in the Tivocommunity forum I usually have something to say relating to Tivos.


In the TiVo related areas, sure.


> These guys just like to seem to say "hi, here I am................"


But this is what the off-topic areas are for! So when are you guys flying over here for a meet?


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Pete77 said:


> I still have a long way to go though to beat UK Tivo owner RobertS on 9,906 posts (although only 5.93 per day), although he has been flagging severely in recent times.
> 
> Or Sanderton on 6,341 posts but only 3.42 posts per day or iankb on 5,495 posts but only 2.38 posts per day. And jsmeeker across the pond has 38,168 posts at a staggering 17.89 posts per day which even I cannot begin to match. And YCantAngieRead in Chicago has 26,403 posts at a quite extraordinary 22.27 posts per day. Although he is pipped for most Posts a day by SparkleMotion who has 26,018 posts at 23.72 posts per day.
> 
> blindlemon currently has 3,997 posts but at only 2.31 posts per day and also did not join the forum until 5th Dec 2002 suggesting he may not be a Day One UK Tivo man in the way that iankb clearly was. blindlemon's daily post count also seems to have increased dramatically since he entered the professional Tivo upgrading business.
> 
> See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/membe...oindatebefore=&lastpostafter=&lastpostbefore= for more info on those with the most forum posts.


Hey Pete, I'm a she.


----------



## Pete77

YCantAngieRead said:


> Hey Pete, I'm a she.


We aren't used to having female members posting frequently in TivoCommunity over on the UK side of the forum, especially not over 20,000 posts. 

I think this has something to do with Tivo only selling 30,000 units before they pulled out of selling new Tivo boxes in the UK. As a result UK Tivos are only mainly owned by us spotty UK male computer geek types.


----------



## eddyj

Pete77 said:


> We aren't used to having female members posting frequently in TivoCommunity over on the UK side of the forum, especially not over 20,000 posts.
> 
> I think this has something to do with Tivo only selling 30,000 units before they pulled out of selling new Tivo boxes in the UK. As a result UK Tivos are only mainly owned by us spotty UK male computer geek types.


Another reason to come over every so often. We have many lovely ladies that post regularly.


----------



## Pete77

eddyj said:


> Another reason to come over every so often. We have many lovely ladies that post regularly.


Yes so I noticed.

But Tivo is mainstream in the USA and not just computer geek territory.


----------



## PJO1966

eddyj said:


> Another reason to come over every so often. We have many lovely ladies that post regularly.


Not only that, but we have couples who met through TCF and are either married or engaged now, and others who are dating.

It's a TiVo forum / It's a matchmaker... you decide.


----------



## eddyj

Pete77 said:


> Yes so I noticed.
> 
> But Tivo is mainstream in the USA and not just computer geek territory.


Absolutely. We have various TiVo owning members that are complete Luddites.

And we also have some members (both sexes) that do not even have TiVos!


----------



## cwaring

See! It _is_ true. Americans _are_ weird


----------



## waldingrl

cwaring said:


> See! It _is_ true. Americans _are_ weird


Yeah, we know, we're ok with it.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Well I never thought this thread would be responsible for AngloAmerican love and peace..
I should join the diplomatic corp !


----------



## Pete77

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Well I never thought this thread would be responsible for AngloAmerican love and peace..


Is that what you call it?


----------



## waldingrl

I'm suprised no one has asked about the US avatars yet.


----------



## Pete77

waldingrl said:


> I'm suprised no one has asked about the US avatars yet.


Isn't that avatar a picture of your own good looking self then?


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I feel the need to explain that I have a good excuse for posting so much in so little time-I'm on disability and am at home full time. So the Yanks are the only people I communicate with on a daily basis.

That being said, I think a lot of the women over there would qualify as girl-geeks. We rule.


----------



## jradosh

My town's sister city is Runnymede. Any of you blokes near there? Say "hello" to my town's sister for me


----------



## blindlemon

Sorry, we all live next door to the Queen over here, or didn't you know?


----------



## Pete77

jradosh said:


> My town's sister city is Runnymede. Any of you blokes near there? Say "hello" to my town's sister for me


I live in the same County of Surrey as Runnymede (our Counties are sort of like your States except they don't make their own laws or have Senators but they do run the roads and the schools and have their own elected politicians, although they are mainly all no bigger than Delaware or Rhode Island). I'm about 25 miles away from Runnymede, although my mother's house is only about 10 miles from Runnymede.

Very famous place historically Runnymede. Stuff to do with King John losing his crown in the river and so on about 1200 and something. I think it was just all Red Indians, forests and deserts in your part of the world at that stage. And your ancestors were all still back here in Europe in those days.


----------



## TCM2007

jradosh said:


> My town's sister city is Runnymede.


Runnymede isn't a city; it's field near the River Thames, although I think the laocal council is named after it.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Runnymede isn't a city; it's field near the River Thames, although I think the local council is named after it.


www.runnymede.gov.uk

In the 1974 local government reorganisation in the UK they named loads of local authorities after esoteric but colourful features of their area, rather than after the main town that they covered.

Also Runnymede is a lot more famous in historic terms than any of the boring towns that make up the Borough.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

blindlemon said:


> Sorry, we all live next door to the Queen over here, or didn't you know?


No you don't. I've seen the Queen's house. She lives next door to a gift shop. 

And TiVo's aren't as mainstream as you'd think. Shoot, my spouse seems to have a horrible time with it, and he's a serious nerd. Then again, I'm a nerd (geek) as well, so it all works out.


----------



## Pete77

Agatha Mystery said:


> Then again, I'm a nerd (geek) as well, so it all works out.


And that's the difference I think. The UK still seems to have a major, major lack of serious hard core female nerds. A huge percentage of women work but hardly any become serious IT developers or maintain company's networks and hardware. Women prefer to work in marketing, human resources, sales, the legal profession or almost anything where the all day interaction with hardware and not with people is not the mainstay of the profession. Take washing machine repair person, or satellite dish installer or tv aerial rigger. All 99% male again I'm afraid here in the UK.

In the USA the move to sexual equality in employment started may be another 20 years earlier so women do actually now work in seriously technical professions in greater numbers. In the UK women seem to still rise in much greater numbers in either caring professions or professions based on major people skills.

I think I heard there were only 1.5 million Tivos sold in the USA? If so that's only equivalent to selling about 375,000 here given our smaller population. And as Tivo did sell nearly 30,000 Tivos in the 18 months they made any serious effort here in the UK I expect they could easily have got up to or above that same level of market penetration as in the USA had they kept at it and also given us UK folks the benefits of the S2 and then the S3 models.


----------



## jradosh

Pete77 said:


> I think it was just all Red Indians, forests and deserts in your part of the world at that stage. And your ancestors were all still back here in Europe in those days.


Yeah, it was a much better country back then 

Actually some of my ancestors are still back in the UK. (please don't ask me where... it's been too long and I don't keep in touch)


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Pete77 said:


> I live in the same County of Surrey as Runnymede (our Counties are sort of like your States except they don't make their own laws or have Senators but they do run the roads and the schools and have their own elected politicians, although they are mainly all no bigger than Delaware or Rhode Island).


Is that like Harriet Jones, MP for Flydale North? 


> Very famous place historically Runnymede. Stuff to do with King John losing his crown in the river and so on about 1200 and something. I think it was just all Red Indians, forests and deserts in your part of the world at that stage. And your ancestors were all still back here in Europe in those days.


What if my ancestors were in both places?


----------



## MikeMar

ehhh my ancestors were around before there were even people living anywhere else


----------



## Pete77

Agatha Mystery said:


> What if my ancestors were in both places?


Do you also have Native Indian blood then?


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Pete77 said:


> Do you also have Native Indian blood then?


Yep.

I have family that came over with the Puritans in 1630 (with John Winthrop on the Arabella), and I am a member of the Choctaw Indian tribe. I'm actually Choctaw and Cherokee, but you can only register with one tribe.

So, I'm mostly 'white', but I have an olive cast to my skin, even in winter.


----------



## Benedict

waldingrl said:


> I'm suprised no one has asked about the US avatars yet.


Hint taken.......

So what's the deal with the US avatars then?


----------



## Nero2

Well, that was different. A small observation:

As has been mentioned over here on the UK Tivo forum we usually get a quick techy question regarding upgrades, cache cards etc. Bling Lemon, Pete77, or cwaring (and others) post a couple of quick succinct replies and the thread is over. 

The American Tivo forum (at least the general chit chat one) has all sorts of weird-and-wonderful threads that go on-and-on for pages. From just an entertainment perspective I often lurk over in the American Chit-Chat forum, but seldom post. Even the UK Chat forum tends to be a bit sparse.

I welcome the invasion form over the pond, do you have any shiny beads for us. If not Ill have to punch someone in the face five or six times*.

* - Youll need to look it up on the American Chat forum.


----------



## blindlemon

Nero2 said:


> Pete77 [...] quick succinct replies


Which forum have you been reading?


----------



## Ashley

blindlemon said:


> Sorry, we all live next door to the Queen over here, or didn't you know?


Well I live in Windsor which is close to Runnymede and next to the Queen.


----------



## Nero2

blindlemon said:


> Which forum have you been reading?


You may have a rather longish point here.


----------



## eddyj

Benedict said:


> Hint taken.......
> 
> So what's the deal with the US avatars then?


Well, it all started many years ago, with IndyJones1023's grandfather, see this thread.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Nero2 said:


> I welcome the invasion form over the pond, do you have any shiny beads for us. If not Ill have to punch someone in the face five or six times*.
> .


Did you mean four or five times, or are you taking into account the exchange rate


----------



## eddyj

Raisltin Majere said:


> Did you mean four or five times, or are you taking into account the exchange rate


Maybe British thugs do it more times that American ones?


----------



## jradosh

eddyj said:


> Maybe British thugs *hooligans* do it more times that American ones?


fixed _most of_ your post


----------



## Pete77

jradosh said:


> fixed your post


I don't think you did fix it unless you use "that" to mean "than" across the pond.


----------



## jradosh

Nero2 said:


> I welcome the invasion form over the pond, do you have any shiny beads for us.


----------



## eddyj

Pete77 said:


> I don't think you did fix it unless you use "that" to mean "than" across the pond.


Hey! I get enough grief over my typos on this side of the pond. I don't need harassment and ridicule to spread world-wide!


----------



## jradosh

eddyj said:


> Hey! I get enough grief over my typos on this side of the pond. I don't need harassment and ridicule to spread world-wide!


Especially from people that can't pronounce "schedule", don't know what a "flashlight" is, and spell things funny ways (don't they have a 'z' over there?).


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Nero2 said:


> Well, that was different. A small observation:
> 
> As has been mentioned over here on the UK Tivo forum we usually get a quick techy question regarding upgrades, cache cards etc. Bling Lemon, Pete77, or cwaring (and others) post a couple of quick succinct replies and the thread is over.
> 
> The American Tivo forum (at least the general chit chat one) has all sorts of "weird-and-wonderful" threads that go on-and-on for pages. From just an entertainment perspective I often lurk over in the American Chit-Chat forum, but seldom post. Even the UK Chat forum tends to be a bit sparse.
> 
> I welcome the invasion form over the pond, do you have any shiny beads for us. If not I'll have to punch someone in the face five or six times*.
> 
> * - You'll need to look it up on the American Chat forum.


You're getting it. 

Happy Hour is just for entertaining ourselves. Join in. You do, however, have to purchase a box set of Firefly and the movie Serenity to get the rest of the jokes, though.


----------



## mjk

jradosh said:


> (don't they have a 'z' over there?).


Yes, but they are severely rationed and therefore saved for special occasions!


----------



## Pete77

jradosh said:


> Especially from people that can't pronounce "schedule", don't know what a "flashlight" is, and spell things funny ways (don't they have a 'z' over there?).


That's a bit much coming from people who say fawcett instead of tap, elevator instead of lift, sidewalk instead of pavement and period instead of full stop  

And they can't even spell colour correctly either. 

Not to mention those US gallons being two pints short of the full imperial gallon that the European Union has worked so hard to take away from us in the United Kingdom.


----------



## jradosh

mjk said:


> Yes, but they are severely rationed and therefore saved for special occasions!


Heck, we have so many 'z's over here that rappers invented a new language all about using 'z's.

Whazzup? Fo' Shizzle!

We should have a benefit gala to raise 'z's for the needy Brits


----------



## Joules1111

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Well I never thought this thread would be responsible for AngloAmerican love and peace..
> I should join the diplomatic corp !


For the record, I take TOTAL credit for this.  Remember, I sicced the Yankees on ya'll.


----------



## Pete77

mjk said:


> Yes, but they are severely rationed and therefore saved for special occasions!


We do have them you know in zoo, zebra, zigzag, size, haze, razor and amazing. its only all those ise endings where you Americans so eccentrically substitute ize.

Mind you even though we spell zebra the same way as you guys for some reason you insist on pronouncing it as though it had the letter e twice rather than once. Not to mention not being able to pronounce tomato properly.


----------



## waldingrl

eddyj said:


> Well, it all started many years ago, with IndyJones1023's grandfather, see this thread.


Thanks for having my back, Eddy.  I was having trouble finding it.


----------



## ericd121

Benedict said:


> Hint taken.......
> 
> So what's the deal with the US avatars then?


I think the common factor is that they are all cut off, presumably with humorous intent.

You had to be there, or rather there but a little to the left.


----------



## Pete77

ericd121 said:


> I think the common factor is that they are all cut off, presumably with humorous intent.
> 
> You had to be there, or rather there but a little to the left.


MikeMar, Agatha Mystery and Joules111 seem to be unaware of this little US tradition.


----------



## MikeMar

Pete77 said:


> MikeMar, Agatha Mystery and Joules111 seem to be unaware of this little US tradition.


well I went with a different we're weird, I went with a different weird 

head on my dog


----------



## waldingrl

Pete77 said:


> MikeMar, Agatha Mystery and Joules111 seem to be unaware of this little US tradition.


Well, it's an optional thing. Some people have been changing their avatars monthly - we don't have a March theme yet. Hmm..


----------



## MikeMar

waldingrl said:


> Well, it's an optional thing. Some people have been changing their avatars monthly - we don't have a March theme yet. Hmm..


how about British themed ?!?!?


----------



## Joules1111

Pete77 said:


> MikeMar, Agatha Mystery and Joules111 seem to be unaware of this little US tradition.


It's very rare for me to get a picture that I like, so I've ignored the monthly avatar theme for now.


----------



## Pete77

Joules1111 said:


> It's very rare for me to get a picture that I like, so I've ignored the monthly avatar theme for now.


Can you explain more about the DD bit in your profile? There seemed to be a possible connection with your avatar photo.


----------



## Joules1111

Pete77 said:


> Can you explain more about the DD bit in your profile? There seemed to be a possible connection with your avatar photo.


DD actually refers to another user- DeeDee. I am simply saying that all of the mayhem that occurs when she and I are together is her fault.


----------



## Pete77

Joules1111 said:


> DD actually refers to another user- DeeDee. I am simply saying that all of the mayhem that occurs when she and I are together is her fault.


Apologies for any possible confusion on my part caused by some Brit form of misinterpretation of those letters.


----------



## cwaring

waldingrl said:


> Well, it's an optional thing. Some people have been changing their avatars monthly - we don't have a March theme yet. Hmm..


I think I've change mine once in the 5 or so years I've beem on here 

The only thing that _really_ bugs me about 'merkins langauge-wise is there use of "could give a damn" to mean "couldn't give a damn". Yes, I'm talking about you, Toby Zeigler  Plus I think I heard it in an episode of 'Num3rs' last night


----------



## PJO1966

cwaring said:


> I think I've change mine once in the 5 or so years I've beem on here
> 
> The only thing that _really_ bugs me about 'merkins langauge-wise is there use of "could give a damn" to mean "couldn't give a damn". Yes, I'm talking about you, Toby Zeigler  Plus I think I heard it in an episode of 'Num3rs' last night


Believe me, that bothers a lot of us as well. That's right up there with "I seen".


----------



## PJO1966

... and "should of" instead of "should have".


----------



## jradosh

"could care less" instead of "could not care less"


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Joules1111 said:


> For the record, I take TOTAL credit for this.  Remember, I sicced the Yankees on ya'll.


Didn't think Americans owned up to anything?!  
"It was I who chopped down the cherry tree..." Washington
"The buck stops here..." North
"There will be no white wash..." Nixon
"There are Weapons Of Mass Destruction..." Bush and his poodle T.Blair


----------



## eddyj

Pete77 said:


> Apologies for any possible confusion on my part caused by some Brit form of misinterpretation of those letters.


The interpretation was quite correct. They just apply to a different user! 

One more comment about the avatars, we have been having a monthly "theme" for the last few months. Some participate, some don't, some do it only for months they like the theme. We're weird that way too.


----------



## Nero2

jradosh said:


>


ooohh shiny beads, what doth thy need in excahnge....?

(Meanginless banter with the Yanks is doing my post rate a wonder of good)


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

eddyj said:


> The interpretation was quite correct. They just apply to a different user!
> 
> One more comment about the avatars, we have been having a monthly "theme" for the last few months. Some participate, some don't, some do it only for months they like the theme. We're weird that way too.


I've tried to create an avatar but i cant get the size (Kbytes) down, easy to get it down to 65 x 65... how do y'all do that ??


----------



## Nero2

Raisltin Majere said:


> Did you mean four or five times, or are you taking into account the exchange rate


As a fellow "Englander" I hope you appreciate that the exchange rate is in our favour not theirs. We get five or six, they get four or five.


----------



## Nero2

Ok, whilst the cross pond chatter is quite fun. I have to ask what instigated the mass invasion? Don't take offence, but for the last 12 months or so I've been on this forum I've seen only a few cross pond posts and now we seem to be having a love in.

Do you come in peace?


----------



## Nero2

Agatha Mystery said:


> You're getting it.
> 
> Happy Hour is just for entertaining ourselves. Join in. You do, however, have to purchase a box set of Firefly and the movie Serenity to get the rest of the jokes, though.


I'm not sure that I am getting it, but I'll pretend. (Bit like Hugh Grant)


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Nero2 said:


> Ok, whilst the cross pond chatter is quite fun. I have to ask what instigated the mass invasion? Don't take offence, but for the last 12 months or so I've been on this forum I've seen only a few cross pond posts and now we seem to be having a love in.
> 
> Do you come in peace?


Well its quite nice to have a bit of a natter with some other people. 
Usually we're all geeky nerds trying to up the anty with the smartest answers  . Hooray, I welcome our American neighbours.


----------



## cwaring

jradosh said:


> "could care less" instead of "could not care less"


Actually, I think that's the one I meant 



PaulWilkinsUK said:


> I've tried to create an avatar but i cant get the size (Kbytes) down, easy to get it down to 65 x 65... how do y'all do that ??


Sorry? You mean you can re-size it but it doesn't reduce the file-size enough? Should do, I would have thought 

If you wanna send it my way I'll take a swing at it Paul 



PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Hooray, I welcome our American neighbours.


Me too. Especially the cute-looking female ones  (Okay, now that will get them retreating in a hurry )


----------



## waldingrl

Aw. I think we've been enjoying the trans-atlantic banter as well.

And nero, Joules11111111111 started this whole thing with a link to this thread in the Happy Hours section. I think she posted a link to her original post somewhere in this thread, but I'm too lazy to find it.


----------



## firerose818

So, us girls are still welcome in the thread?


----------



## microbe

Couldn't resist I'm afraid.
Hey America!
Good morning (?) Folks from rainy Wolverhampton, near Birmingham, the real one in England.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Hooray, I welcome our American neighbours.


I, for one, welcome our new American overlords


----------



## Steve_Martin

Pete77 said:


> We do have them you know in zoo, zebra, zigzag, size, haze, razor and amazing. its only all those ise endings where you Americans so eccentrically substitute ize.


Wow, that's amasing.


----------



## Pete77

firerose818 said:


> So, us girls are still welcome in the thread?


Yes. Entirely welcome.

It just makes us realise how nice it would be if there were more regularly posting female members of the Tivo UK forum section. We regularly hear from our male UK forum members that persons often referred to as "the wife" or "her indoors" are fanatical enthusiasts of Tivo for watching tv programs but for some reason they rarely ever seem to come to this place to make a post.


----------



## angbear1985

Yeah- we are welcomed!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Agatha Mystery said:


> You're getting it.
> 
> Happy Hour is just for entertaining ourselves. Join in. You do, however, have to purchase a box set of Firefly and the movie Serenity to get the rest of the jokes, though.


Ah. THAT'S why I still feel like an outsider!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

This thread is doing nothing for my overwhelming desire to go back to the UK for a visit. I've been dying to go back for ten years.


----------



## waldingrl

Morning? No thanks, its an hour until quitting time. Woohoo!


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

YCantAngieRead said:


> This thread is doing nothing for my overwhelming desire to go back to the UK for a visit. I've been dying to go back for ten years.


Believe me its no longer 'Great' Britain. Overpriced, the service is rubbish, the transport sucks, if you want to see what the UK is like, take a trip to Florida between June and August... its bulging at the seams with Brits (Yuck!)


----------



## cwaring

firerose818 said:


> So, us girls are still welcome in the thread?


The more the merrier as far as I am concerned. I'm fed up with all these blokes


----------



## Pete77

I'm just wondering now if firerose meant "us girls" or "US girls", as in our new television channel Five US.  

All I can say is that US girls are especially welcome, although it would be nice to see a few more posts from Brit girls in Tivo UK from time to time.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Believe me its no longer 'Great' Britain. Overpriced, the service is rubbish, the transport sucks, if you want to see what the UK is like, take a trip to Florida between June and August... its bulging at the seams with Brits (Yuck!)


Yeah, but it's still chock-full of history. Whereas the midwest considers old photos historical landmarks.


----------



## PJO1966

YCantAngieRead said:


> Ah. THAT'S why I still feel like an outsider!


Me too Angieroo.


----------



## steveroe

I can't be bothered to read all the replies so far...

I, for one, welcome our American overlords


----------



## cwaring

Deja view  (Posts #151 & #163)


----------



## TCM2007

steveroe said:


> I, for one, welcome our American overlords


----------



## PJO1966

cwaring said:


> Deja view  (Posts #151 & #163)


We call that a smeek.


----------



## jradosh

Nero2 said:


> ooohh shiny beads, what doth thy need in excahnge....?
> 
> (Meanginless banter with the Yanks is doing my post rate a wonder of good)


I'd take a pint and an order of chips at this point. I'M HUNGRY


----------



## jradosh

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> I've tried to create an avatar but i cant get the size (Kbytes) down, easy to get it down to 65 x 65... how do y'all do that ??


If your fellow countryman can't do it for you, there are a number of us Yanks skilled in the art of digital manipulation.

Oh, and we resize photos too.


----------



## jradosh

^^ thread killer ^^


----------



## YCantAngieRead

jradosh said:


> ^^ thread killer ^^


To be fair, it is 3:29 AM there. Perhaps they don't post in the middle of the night like we do.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

jradosh said:


> ^^ thread killer ^^


WAKEY WAKEY !!!!!!!!! GOOOOOOD MORNIN'


----------



## Agatha Mystery

I've made a trip to London. Went a year ago this past November. Did as much of the touristy things that I could. Went on the Jack the Ripper walk, which was better than I expected. I'd love to go back and see all of the old churches and architecture. I love visiting historical places.

As far as the avatar being a bit off - yeah, I didn't particpate in it. However, the avatar is in honor of Torchwood. I got my hair cut like Gwen (Eve Myles).


----------



## Agatha Mystery

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Believe me its no longer 'Great' Britain. Overpriced, the service is rubbish, the transport sucks, if you want to see what the UK is like, take a trip to Florida between June and August... its bulging at the seams with Brits (Yuck!)


Transport is better than it is in LA. That's a nightmare.


----------



## ColinYounger

Another UK member is online again!! Seems like I'm the only one though - I can hear the echoes.


----------



## ColinYounger

I see from 'the other thread' references to our Brit teeth. I've got at least one good one, look:


----------



## jradosh

ColinYounger said:


> I see from 'the other thread' references to our Brit teeth. I've got at least one good one, look:


  

You should warn people first


----------



## ColinYounger

Oh. Sorry. Watch out.


----------



## jradosh

ColinYounger said:


> Oh. Sorry. Watch out.


I suppose you _did_ say "Brit teeth". That should have been sufficient warning.


----------



## waldingrl

Jradosh - I think you're going to win. 

Btw - check out the Meets Forum.


----------



## ColinYounger

Yikes! Look - what's this on the floor?

A Dead Thread.

...and it showed such promise...


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

ColinYounger said:


> Yikes! Look - what's this on the floor?
> 
> A Dead Thread.
> 
> ...and it showed such promise...


thats coz we're all working!!


----------



## ColinYounger

<whistles and looks in the air innocently>


----------



## Agatha Mystery

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> thats coz we're all working!!


I'm supposed to be working. I just took a break. 

I will not be busy today, for the most part. I may have to look busy, though. Which will probably entail getting into my work truck, driving around, and wasting general time away from my cube. Boss isn't here today, neither is the guy who I work for (I work with a research chemist and I am his lab technician, so I do all the work ). The acting boss rarely ventures forth from his cube, so I could surf the net all day and no one would really care.


----------



## ColinYounger

I had a very strange dream last night. It was about many things, but involved one of those large tower cranes - the ones that sit atop a square 'scaffolding' structure and build very tall buildings.

Today's musing for me is: how the hell do they build those cranes, when they're REALLY tall?

Oh, and how the hell do the automatic wipers in my car work.

<switches brain back into gear>


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Me.. I work for Honda in Swindon UK. Todays shift is over.


----------



## ColinYounger

Hey Paul - am I right in thinking you guys build the Diesel engine up there (amongst other things)?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

ColinYounger said:


> Hey Paul - am I right in thinking you guys build the Diesel engine up there (amongst other things)?


We build Petrol, Diesel, Civics CR-Vs all sorts... The 2.2TDi unit rocks!


----------



## ColinYounger

I've got a 2.2TDi in my Accord, and it really does rock. You'd never know it was a diesel until you get 600miles out of a tankful!

I tip my hat to you and your colleagues.


----------



## waldingrl

Working, but not a full day. Going down-state to a friend's blues club. Should be a fun time!


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

ColinYounger said:


> I've got a 2.2TDi in my Accord, and it really does rock. You'd never know it was a diesel until you get 600miles out of a tankful!
> 
> I tip my hat to you and your colleagues.


Why thank you Colin, its always nice to hear from customers, happy or otherwise. 
Happy ones we like them. Unhappy ones we want to talk with, to find out why and put it right


----------



## eddyj

So is this thread now the British version of our "What are you thinking?" threads? Cause if so, I must say that WAYT (which we use to identify this line of threads) is a lot easier than DP77HAAFE. I can see it now: "DP77HAAFE - Continues".


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

eddyj said:


> So is this thread now the British version of our "What are you thinking?" threads? Cause if so, I must say that WAYT (which we use to identify this line of threads) is a lot easier than DP77HAAFE. I can see it now: "DP77HAAFE - Continues".


Well to be honest it started as a little 'dig'  at Pete77 who seems to be telepathically connected to this forum due to the volume of postings he puts in on here not only to do with TiVo but also on life the universe and everything... It kinda got out of hand...


----------



## eddyj

That's how the WAYT threads started too, with an innocuous comment about Christina Applegate (I think) being hot. Then it really got out of control!


----------



## Nero2

Congtrats to you all, who says the Brits cannot do small talk. Just takes a little help from our distant friends.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Nero2 said:


> Congtrats to you all, who says the Brits cannot do small talk. Just takes a little help from our distant friends.


We'll pull you out of your proper British shell and turn you into a crude American in no time.


----------



## ColinYounger

I see no-one has answered my crane or wiper questions. Unless someone does soon, I'm going to sulk and use Google to find out.


----------



## jradosh

Nero2 said:


> Congtrats to you all, who says the Brits cannot do small talk. Just takes a little help from our distant friends.


Or a little sip from the bottle. Either way.


----------



## ColinYounger

eddyj said:


> Christina Applegate


Wow. That takes me back - my best friend and I used to watch M...WC for her short skirts.

<takes hankie and wipes tear from one eye>

I sooooo wanted to be Al Bundy!


----------



## Joules1111

ColinYounger said:


> I sooooo wanted to be Al Bundy!


Ewww...Al Bundy is her DAD.


----------



## ColinYounger

eddyj said:


> "What are you thinking?"


So what does that mean, exactly - random thoughts?

Right now I'm thinking I need to go and cook. Home-made minestrone soup for me.

Mmmmmm. Soup.


----------



## ColinYounger

Joules1111 said:


> Al Bundy is her DAD.


Pish. Technical detail. 

What I meant was that I thought he was cool.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

ColinYounger said:


> I see no-one has answered my crane or wiper questions. Unless someone does soon, I'm going to sulk and use Google to find out.


Well I could answer your wiper question, but I'd be giving away trade secrets!


----------



## Joules1111

ColinYounger said:


> Pish. Technical detail.
> 
> What I meant was that I thought he was cool.


I really don't know which is worse. 

Now, what you guys have to do is plan an local "meet" on the other side of the pond. :up:


----------



## Pete77

It seems that ColinYounger needs to be promoted to the status of honorary American.   

I'm beginning to think that the American invasion part of this thread needs to be moved into another topic and also moved to the UK General Chit Chat area.


----------



## firerose818

Eddy was close - it wasn't Christina Applegate, it was Kristina Abernathy.


----------



## ColinYounger

Here's what I found about auto-wipers.

Can't find anything about the cranes yet.  But now I need to go cook. Those onions are going to get hell!


----------



## jradosh

ColinYounger said:


> So what does that mean, exactly - random thoughts?
> 
> Right now I'm thinking I need to go and cook. Home-made minestrone soup for me.
> 
> Mmmmmm. Soup.


[Prof. Higgins] By George I think he's got it [/Prof. Higgins]


----------



## Pete77

I am about to desubscribe from this thread as I can't take the number of update emails for content not worth reading.


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete77 said:


> moved into another topic [...] moved to the UK General Chit Chat


Booooooooooooooooooooo!

Anyone got a brazier? We can set up a picket and do a sit-down protest.


----------



## firerose818

ColinYounger said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Anyone got a brazier? We can set up a picket and do a sit-down protest.


I have no idea what Colin just said.


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete77 said:


> <toys thrown>


Laters.


----------



## Joules1111

ColinYounger said:


> Laters.


Did he just take his ball and go home?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Pete77 said:


> I am about to desubscribe from this thread as I can't take the number of update emails for content not worth reading.


What ?! you have an eMail sent to you everytime somebody replies?! HaHaHaHaHa... Come on peeps..


----------



## jradosh

Joules1111 said:


> Did he just take his ball and go home?


I guess he really _doesn't_ have an answer for everything.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Pete77 said:


> I am about to desubscribe from this thread as I can't take the number of update emails for content not worth reading.


Nawww he spat the dummy... He's abandoned the thread that was named after him...

Ok my new found US friends.. where do I need to go to keep the fun going... I'm packing up camp from the UK ... get them Green Cards ready


----------



## Pete77

jradosh said:


> I guess he really _doesn't_ have an answer for everything.


Not for the American Invasion I don't.


----------



## Nero2

ColinYounger said:


> Right now I'm thinking I need to go and cook. Home-made minestrone soup for me.
> 
> Mmmmmm. Soup.


And I'm in the middle of cooking Toad-in-the-Hole.

How's that for random?


----------



## jradosh

Nero2 said:


> And I'm in the middle of cooking Toad-in-the-Hole.
> 
> How's that for random?


Mmmmm.... toad-in-the-hole 

... err... wait a minute...

_what exactly is that, then?_


----------



## ColinYounger

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> an eMail sent to you everytime somebody replies?!


Heh heh heh heh! N00b!

Oh, hang on. That's content not worth reading. Damn!


----------



## jradosh

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Ok my new found US friends.. where do I need to go to keep the fun going... I'm packing up camp from the UK ... get them Green Cards ready


Do you mean in the TCF, or in _real life_?


----------



## Joules1111

jradosh said:


> Mmmmm.... toad-in-the-hole
> 
> ... err... wait a minute...
> 
> _what exactly is that, then?_


.....and don't even get them started on "spotted dick".  
Which is actually quite delicious.


----------



## ColinYounger

jradosh said:


> toad-in-the-hole


What it says on the tin. It's the Anglo-French connection.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

ColinYounger said:


> Heh heh heh heh! N00b!


Well the statement was leant toward 'WTF would anyone want to have an eMail sent to them...' rather than the fact I didnt understand the fact it were possible or not..


----------



## firerose818

A very nice British couple just came into our Visitors' Center for a tour.  :up:


----------



## ColinYounger

No - I was agreeing with you. Having emails sent for threads you've participated in is nuts. Oh, unless they've got serious content of course. <serious look>


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

firerose818 said:


> A very nice British couple just came into our Visitors' Center for a tour.  :up:


 Thats twee! Question? Do a lot of people take the piss out of where you live??


----------



## firerose818

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Thats twee! Question? Do a lot of people take the piss out of where you live??


I know that we speak the same language...but your slang continues to baffle me.


----------



## Pete77

Desubscribes. :down:


----------



## PJO1966

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Thats twee! Question? Do a lot of people take the piss out of where you live??


English to American translation: Do people make fun of the name of your town?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

firerose818 said:


> I know that we speak the same language...but your slang continues to baffle me.


Vrb phrs. 1. To ridicule, to tease, to make fun off. Cf. 'extract the urine'.
2. To take advantage of, to exploit. E.g."Just because they like looking after their grand children, doesn't mean you can dump the kids on them every weekend whilst you go out clubbing. That's just taking the piss."


----------



## firerose818

PJO1966 said:


> English to American translation: Do people make fun of the name of your town?


All the time. It took me months to say it without laughing.  For the Brits, it is a suburb of Atlanta.


----------



## ColinYounger

firerose818 said:


> Visitors' Center


You have a visitors centre for your home? Wow.

You MUST have asked them where they were from...


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete77 said:


> Desubscribes.


Hey! Bring back our ball!


----------



## ColinYounger

For anyone remotely interested - the soup has now been bubbling away for 45 mins, and I've added the final few ingredients, which need to cook for 15 more mins.

For those not interested: nothing happened.


----------



## firerose818

ColinYounger said:


> You have a visitors centre for your home? Wow.
> 
> You MUST have asked them where they were from...


I'm at work. 

I work for the Margaret Mitchell House and Museum (which is part of the Atlanta History Center), and I work in midtown Atlanta.

Margaret Mitchell wrote Gone With the Wind.


----------



## jradosh

ColinYounger said:


> You have a visitors centre for your home? Wow.


Rose is _very_ popular. So is Cummings. Put them together and _look out_ 

( I keed... I keed)


----------



## firerose818

jradosh said:


> Rose is _very_ popular. So is Cummings. Put them together and _look out_
> 
> ( I keed... I keed)


You promised not to tell!


----------



## jradosh

ColinYounger said:


> For anyone remotely interested - the soup has now been bubbling away for 45 mins, and I've added the final few ingredients, which need to cook for 15 more mins.


 You should submit the recipe to the TCF cookbook that's in production as we speak.



ColinYounger said:


> For those not interested: nothing happened.


Just like the TCF cookbook


----------



## ColinYounger

firerose818 said:


> Margaret Mitchell House and Museum


Cool Which window is yours? Just so we have a frame of reference. 


jradosh said:


> I keed


. Explain, please -


Slartibartfast said:


> "it is sometimes hard to follow your mode of speech"


----------



## jradosh

I keed = I'm kidding


----------



## eddyj

Someone should tell Pete that he can subscribe to a thread without email notification. Then it shows up in the User CP, but without the annoying emails. All the cool kids (i.e. those of us who post WAY too much) do it like that.


----------



## ColinYounger

Shouldn't that be "I keeeed"?


----------



## firerose818

ColinYounger said:


> Cool Which window is yours? Just so we have a frame of reference.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I wish one was! I am in the Visitor Center next door...but I take tour groups to the house.


----------



## ColinYounger

OK, sprog No.2 (8) has finished piano lesson. Soup is ready. I'm in the kitchen typing, see. 

I now have to be a 'Dad Taxi' and take him to a birthday party (45mins away). The party is for the girl who sent him a Valentines.

Bad: They grow up so quick!
Good: Just like his old man - a babe magnet.


----------



## ColinYounger

eddyj said:


> Someone should tell Pete that he can subscribe to a thread without email notification.


There's always a spoilsport sensible one.


----------



## eddyj

ColinYounger said:


> There's always a spoilsport sensible one.


If you think this thread generates a lot of email notifications, you should try to subscribe to the WAYT thread, and you would drown in email...in the first half day!


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> Desubscribes. :down:


Result! 

Pete77 desubscribes from a thread about himself


----------



## jradosh

ColinYounger said:


> Good: Just like his old man - a babe magnet.


Hence the bag on head solution.


----------



## eddyj

That is a bag? I just thought people looked funny over there!


----------



## cwaring

jradosh said:


> Mmmmm.... toad-in-the-hole
> 
> ... err... wait a minute...
> 
> _what exactly is that, then?_


Sausages in a Yorkshire Pudding. Go on, admit it. You're no wiser now than you were a minute ago


----------



## jradosh

cwaring said:


> Sausages in a Yorkshire Pudding. Go on, admit it. You're no wiser now than you were a minute ago


Dumber even. All the blood's rushing from my brain to my stomach. 

Sounds a bit like "pigs in a blanket"... sort of.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

ColinYounger said:


> What it says on the tin. It's the Anglo-French connection.


Yes, it may say toad-in-the-hole on the tin, but what does that mean? Is someone canning frog legs?


----------



## cwaring

Sort of, but not really  PIAB are sausages wrapped in a small bit of bacon. Well TITH is sausages in a large Yorkshire Pudding which, according to that page are like what you call a "popover".

Ahh... gotta love Wiki.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toad_in_the_hole


----------



## Agatha Mystery

cwaring said:


> Sausages in a Yorkshire Pudding. Go on, admit it. You're no wiser now than you were a minute ago


Sounds like a euphamism.


----------



## jradosh

cwaring said:


> Sort of, but not really  PIAB are sausages wrapped in a small bit of bacon.


To me, pigs in a blanket is this...










Hot dog or sausage wrapped in a dough and baked. :up:

edit: Wikipedia entry


----------



## cwaring

Agatha Mystery said:


> Sounds like a euphamism.


Oy!... and also.... ewww


----------



## Agatha Mystery

cwaring said:


> Sort of, but not really  PIAB are sausages wrapped in a small bit of bacon. Well TITH is sausages in a large Yorkshire Pudding which, according to that page are like what you call a "popover".
> 
> Ahh... gotta love Wiki.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toad_in_the_hole


I'm sure there are many of us around here who don't know what a popover is, either. 

So, you eat that out of a tin? Looks like it would be a bit soggy.


----------



## cwaring

jradosh said:


> To me, pigs in a blanket is this... Hot dog or sausage wrapped in a dough and baked. :up:[/url]


We're both right 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pigs_in_blankets



Agatha Mystery said:


> So, you eat that out of a tin? Looks like it would be a bit soggy.


No, not personally. Only every freshly made. You can buy them "ready made" in Supermarkets, but not in tins.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

cwaring said:


> Oy!... and also.... ewww


Nooooo. Pigs in a Blanket (with dough) are wonderful. Sometimes, sausages wrapped in pancakes are also called Pigs in a Blanket.

My preference is to sue small smoked sausages (Lil' Smokies) wrapped in flaky dough, witha small bit of cheese (usually American) inside the dough. Yum.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

cwaring said:


> We're both right
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pigs_in_blankets
> 
> No, not personally. Only every freshly made. You can buy them "ready made" in Supermarkets, but not in tins.


You're the one who said tin. Thbbbbbtht.


----------



## cwaring

Agatha Mystery said:


> You're the one who said tin. Thbbbbbtht.


Nope. Wasn't me 



Agatha Mystery said:


> Nooooo.


My comment was re your comment about it being a euphamism 



> Pigs in a Blanket (with dough) are wonderful.


They do sound nice.


----------



## Pete77

Seems I desubscribed just in time.

Can we retitle this the "American Tivo users will try to rack up the post score by any means whether fair or foul" thread.


----------



## jradosh

Pete77 said:


> Seems I desubscribed just in time.
> 
> Can we retitle this the "American Tivo users will try to rack up the post score by any means whether fair or foul" thread.


Hey, I resent that!!! 

(I don't own a TiVo)   

Oh, and I'm just making new friends. If that pushes up my post count, so be it.

I don't know how you say it over there, but in the US we say "lighten up" or "chill out". I shouldn't hurt you if we chat with your neighbors, right?


----------



## Pete77

jradosh said:


> I shouldn't hurt you if we chat with your neighbors, right?


Speaking from past experience in the field of neighbourly relations that is not something I should like to count on at all.


----------



## Pete77

jradosh said:


> (I don't own a TiVo)


That would figure.

Just a web chataholic who likes a busy web forum.


----------



## eddyj

Pete77 said:


> Just a web chataholic who likes a busy web forum.


I resemble that remark!


----------



## jradosh

Pete77 said:


> That would figure.
> 
> Just a web chataholic who likes a busy web forum.


I owned a TiVo for many years until fiber optic service became available in my area (Verizon FiOS). They have many HDTV channels and also provide a DVR (albiet not as nice as my old TiVo... I sure miss it).

Oh, and I have great neighbors. One couple is coming over for dinner tonight as a matter of fact. So when I say I'm being "neighborly", I mean it in a good way.


----------



## cwaring

I will say that this thread is now more suited to our non-Tivo are (General Chat) in the same way that your "WATY" thread is not in your own main Tivo forum


----------



## Joules1111

cwaring said:


> I will say that this thread is now more suited to our non-Tivo are (General Chat) in the same way that your "WATY" thread is not in your own main Tivo forum


But even your "General Chat" forum seems very technology based to me. Perhaps you guys need to nag the admin. for your very own "Happy Hour" forum.


----------



## cwaring

It comes and goes. It just so happens that in the last few days those particular threads have been resurrected 

However, just to stay on-topic, I am now thinking that I'll take my chocolate muffin and a drink of orange juice upstairs and watch something on my Tivo.

Here's tonight's choices:

ER "Jigsaw"
NCIS "Under Covers"
Out of Practice "The Wedding"
NCIS "Honor Code" 
The Dresden Files "Birds of a Feather" (Pilot)

or the first two eps in the second and final season of "Life On Mars".

Oh, I might just fire-up the lappy so I can keep up with this thread too


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> or the first two eps in the second and final season of "Life On Mars".


Where would you have got the second episode from bearing in mind that they have only broadcast the first episode in the Second Season so far? 

From one of those BitTorrent sites perhaps or if not it must be a typo I assume?


----------



## Nero2

Okay, quick update the Toad-in-the-Hole was very tasty, served up with sugar-snaps and garden peas. Not very exiciting I admit, but in an attempt to engage with our American overlords.

For reference, Toad-in-the-Hole:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toad_in_the_hole


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Where would you have got the second episode from bearing in mind that they have only broadcast the first episode in the Second Season so far?
> 
> From one of those BitTorrent sites perhaps or if not it must be a typo I assume?


No typo. BBC4 are now one week ahead. I don't steal stuff


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Pete77 said:


> Seems I desubscribed just in time.
> 
> Can we retitle this the "American Tivo users will try to rack up the post score by any means whether fair or foul" thread.


It has nothing to do with increasing post count. I couldn't care less about mine. We're just chatty people. We were enjoying getting to know our British TiVo counterparts. Apparently, you're the cranky one. I'll make note of that for future reference.


----------



## Pete77

Agatha Mystery said:


> It has nothing to do with increasing post count. I couldn't care less about mine.


And you say that even with a current post count score of 11,427


----------



## jradosh

Pete77 said:


> And you say that even with a current post count score of 11,427


It's kind of hard to post without increasing the post count. 

Serious question... have you visited the Happy Hour forum? If you have, surely you're aware that many of us on the forum are friends. We _love_ visiting with each other online every day, and even visiting with each other in person a few times a year.

I even had a mini-meet at my house once. Can you imagine 30-40 'strangers' coming to your house for a party? We can!

That's where it comes from... friendship and sharing stories/experiences. Not post count "score" (interesting use of the word  )


----------



## eddyj

Pete77 said:


> And you say that even with a current post count score of 11,427


You do not get this high by padding your post count. You get here by enjoying the interaction with others. Many of us (including Agatha and myself) often go to meets with other people from the board, often traveling very far (I just went to NY last week for one of these...about 1200 miles to spend a weekend with my friends from the board.

To us, this is a meeting place, to hang out with our friends. Yeah, we sometimes talk about TiVos too.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Pete77 said:


> And you say that even with a current post count score of 11,427


Yes, but my post count per day is 6 something and yours is 7 something. That means you post more than I do.


----------



## Pete77

Agatha Mystery said:


> Yes, but my post count per day is 6 something and yours is 7 something. That means you post more than I do.


At least I post about Tivos though?


----------



## Joules1111

Pete77 said:


> At least I post about Tivos though?


So being one-dimensional is considered a good thing in your country? 

(Geez, Pete77, you just can't quit us, can you?)


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Agatha Mystery said:


> It has nothing to do with increasing post count. I couldn't care less about mine. We're just chatty people. We were enjoying getting to know our British TiVo counterparts. Apparently, you're the cranky one. I'll make note of that for future reference.


I'm rather embarrassed by my post count, and would be VERY pleased if I could just reset the whole darned thing. I don't like it at all.


----------



## Pete77

Joules1111 said:


> So being one-dimensional is considered a good thing in your country?
> 
> (Geez, Pete77, you just can't quit us, can you?)


If we had female members as nice as you Joules that I might want to meet with in person perhaps I could diversify the subject matter I post about.

I'm not sure how rewarding a meeting in person with most of my fellow UK male Tivo geeks would actually prove to be though.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Pete77 said:


> If we had female members as nice as you Joules that I might want to meet with in person perhaps I could diversify the subject matter I post about.
> 
> I'm not sure how rewarding a meeting in person with most of my fellow UK male Tivo geeks would actually prove to be though.


So I'm not nice?

I guess I should show more cleavage. 

Why wouldn't meeting UK male TiVo geeks be rewarding? It's always rewarding making new friends. Remember, we're geeks as well. I'm a geek/nerd. I also happen to make explosives and propellant for a living. Which just makes me a dangerous geek.


----------



## Joules1111

Pete77 said:


> If we had female members as nice as you Joules that I might want to meet with in person perhaps I could diversify the subject matter I post about.


Are you sure there aren't nice UK girlies on TCF? I'm half tempted to overstep boundaries again and start a thread about this in your general chat forum.  Might end up making some love matches over there!



Pete77 said:


> I'm not sure how rewarding a meeting in person with most of my fellow UK male Tivo geeks would actually prove to be though.


Friends are friends. And, who knows, maybe the guy you discuss TiVo with on here has a cute sister. Not sure were you all live, but if there are a handful of you in one city perhaps a monthly lunch would be cool. :up:


----------



## Pete77

Agatha Mystery said:


> I guess I should show more cleavage.


I tend to be a sucker for that kind of thing. Although Joules does look a rather likeably cheeky kind of girl too.



> I also happen to make explosives and propellant for a living. Which just makes me a dangerous geek.


I'd be careful about making that kind of post on an internet forum these days if I were you. Having those guys with the caps breaking down one's door at 3am can be just so disruptive to one's beauty sleep.


----------



## Pete77

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm rather embarrassed by my post count, and would be VERY pleased if I could just reset the whole darned thing. I don't like it at all.


Quitting the habit altogether would probably be the better solution though.


----------



## Pete77

Joules1111 said:


> Friends are friends. And, who knows, maybe the guy you discuss TiVo with on here has a cute sister. Not sure were you all live, but if there are a handful of you in one city perhaps a monthly lunch would be cool. :up:


All of us in the UK must live within live within 600 miles of each other and most within no more than 200 miles of each other. We have no excuse really other than our own basic lack of geekish sociability.

Only seen three UK women make a post on the forum in my whole time here. No regular Tivocommunity females at all sadly.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Pete77 said:


> Seems I desubscribed just in time.
> 
> Can we retitle this the "American Tivo users will try to rack up the post score by any means whether fair or foul" thread.


I knew he couldnt leave it alone for 2 minutes!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Pete77 said:


> I tend to be a sucker for that kind of thing. Although Joules does look a rather likeably cheeky kind of girl too.
> 
> I'd be careful about making that kind of post on an internet forum these days if I were you. Having those guys with the caps breaking down one's door at 3am can be just so disruptive to one's beauty sleep.


Oh, I've many a post about that on internet forums. I work FOR the government. I make what they tell me to. Odds are, they aren't going to break down my door for doing what they tell me to.

That's not to say that I haven't had a 3 a.m. phone call, but that's because of a fire alarm going off on a building that has explosives in it and the fire department wants to know what to do.


----------



## Pete77

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> I knew he couldnt leave it alone for 2 minutes!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Well I just couldn't resist taking a look and I found making another post resubscribed me automatically due to my member profile settings.............................


----------



## eddyj

Pete77 said:


> I'd be careful about making that kind of post on an internet forum these days if I were you. Having those guys with the caps breaking down one's door at 3am can be just so disruptive to one's beauty sleep.


Unless you work for a goventment contractor, like she does.

And I will tell you both of these ladies are quite nice, smart, likable, and geeky. What else could you want? That is why I am happy to say they are both my friends.

And going back to the meeting people from the board, Joules met her husband at a TiVo meet, and got married during the yearly Con.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Pete77 said:


> All of us in the UK must live within live within 600 miles of each other and most within no more than 200 miles of each other. We have no excuse really other than our own basic lack of geekish sociability.


So? That's not excuse enough? Drink, have fun, be merry, make Mary, etc. 

Besides, I am attracted to nerdy guys. I find I like them much more than the buff dudes. Besides, the nerdy guys don't look at me funny when I tell them that I have the TARDIS as my ringtone.


----------



## Pete77

Agatha Mystery said:


> I work FOR the government. I make what they tell me to. Odds are, they aren't going to break down my door for doing what they tell me to.
> 
> That's not to say that I haven't had a 3 a.m. phone call, but that's because of a fire alarm going off on a building that has explosives in it and the fire department wants to know what to do.


You mean you work for the CIA or the US military then. 

I guess the rest of us had better worry about what you can work out about us by hacking the posts we make.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

eddyj said:


> Unless you work for a goventment contractor, like she does.
> 
> And I will tell you both of these ladies are quite nice, smart, likable, and geeky. What else could you want? That is why I am happy to say they are both my friends.
> 
> And going back to the meeting people from the board, Joules met her husband at a TiVo meet, and got married during the yearly Con.


Not even a contractor, but the government itself. Department of the Navy is my employer.

I have made some wonderful friends through TCF. I've stayed at their homes. I'd invite them to mine, but as I live in the middle of nowhere due to said job (and it's the middle of the desert, so it gets really really hot around here), but no one would come.


----------



## cwaring

Joules1111 said:


> Are you sure there aren't nice UK girlies on TCF? I'm half tempted to overstep boundaries again and start a thread about this in your general chat forum.  Might end up making some love matches over there!


Count me in. Would love a US penpal (or more) 



Agatha Mystery said:


> I guess I should show more cleavage.


I'm saying nothing  



Agatha Mystery said:


> Besides, the nerdy guys don't look at me funny when I tell them that I have the TARDIS as my ringtone.


I have that CTU ring-tone from "24" as mine 

You'll note that I'm making all my replies in one post!


----------



## Pete77

Agatha Mystery said:


> Besides, the nerdy guys don't look at me funny when I tell them that I have the TARDIS as my ringtone.


Did you ever also watch any episodes of our UK sci fi series "Blakes Seven" or "The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy". Two of my all time favourites.


----------



## firerose818

Count me in for the TCF love crowd. I met my boyfriend (who I moved to Atlanta to live with) through TCF meets.


----------



## Joules1111

Pete77 said:


> Only seen three UK women make a post on the forum in my whole time here. No regular Tivocommunity females at all sadly.


But how can you be certain? If they don't have an avatar and they have a non-gender specific user name its hard to tell. Like Ninny (nyny523). Showed up at a New York City meet and everyone was shocked that she was a very girly-girl.  And a sweetheart, to boot.



eddyj said:


> And going back to the meeting people from the board, Joules met her husband at a TiVo meet, and got married during the yearly Con.


Yes, I did. And I could not be happier. I guess this makes me the biggest geek of all.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Pete77 said:


> You mean you work for the CIA or the US military then.
> 
> I guess the rest of us had better worry about what you can work out about us by hacking the posts we make.


Nope. Not a hacker. But I can blow up your house. 

When I was flying to London a year ago, the airlines were inspecting my passport and discussing the whole luggage thing. I asked them what would happen if my bags tested positive for explosives. I wondered if they would call me back from the gate, or would they just refuse to let me on the plane. The ticket agent told me not to joke about such matters. I told him it wasn't a joke, as it has happened before. It's one of the side affects from my job. He wasn't sure what would happen. Fortunately, I passed.


----------



## Joules1111

Agatha Mystery said:


> I guess I should show more cleavage.


Leave my cleavage out of this.  It's not like you don't have plenty to work with yourself.


----------



## Pete77

firerose818 said:


> Count me in for the TCF love crowd. I met my boyfriend (who I moved to Atlanta to live with) through TCF meets.


Your avatar specs and eyes do look rather sexy firerose.

But you Americans, even the geeky ones, find it just so much easier to form relationships. Us British geeks are capable of a whole new level of introversion.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Pete77 said:


> Did you ever also watch any episodes of our UK sci fi series "Blakes Seven" or "The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy". Two of my all time favourites.


Nope. Not yet. I have watched all of the episodes of Red Dwarf.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Joules1111 said:


> Leave my cleavage out of this.  It's not like you don't have plenty to work with yourself.


Oh, I'm not denying the power of cleavage. I'm just saying that maybe I should show mine off. Apparently, I'm now a DDD.


----------



## cwaring

You should get "Hitch-Hikers..." ASAP. Not the newer, film version either; though I didn't think it was _that_ bad.
http://www.amazon.com/Hitchhikers-Guide-Galaxy-Peter-Jones/dp/B00005YUNJ/


----------



## Pete77

Joules1111 said:


> But how can you be certain? If they don't have an avatar and they have a non-gender specific user name its hard to tell. Like Ninny (nyny523). Showed up at a New York City meet and everyone was shocked that she was a very girly-girl.  And a sweetheart, to boot.


You could be right but most of the UK regulars have given away enough about their lifestyles over time for us to be sure that they are guys.


----------



## eddyj

Agatha Mystery said:


> Not even a contractor, but the government itself. Department of the Navy is my employer.


All this time I thought you worked for a contractor that did exclusively Navy contracts. Which is silly, since I know Inigo has a red passport, so I know he is a gov employee.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> You should get "Hitch-Hikers..." ASAP. Not the newer, film version either; though I didn't think it was _that_ bad.


Not seen the film yet myself but watched and listened to the recent BBC re-runs (and new radio episodes) in addition to seeing them at the time. I suppose I could get it online if I could ever get to grips with where one finds all this free Bit Torrent stuff that is supposed to be so readily available? 

Did you see the re-run of "The Flipside of Dominic Hyde" last year. A truly brilliant program. I wish they still made more stuff like that.

I wasn't at all impressed with Torchwood sadly, which seemed a very unimaginative and predictable kind of a series. Most of the new Dr Whos have been great though, although its a shame Christopher Ecclestone didn't do a second series. Having picked David Tennant to replace him then in this day and age he ought to have been able to use his Scottish accent as the Doctor, especially after Christopher Tennant got away with an Up North accent.


----------



## Pete77

Agatha Mystery said:


> Not even a contractor, but the government itself. Department of the Navy is my employer.


Do you have anything to do with that NCIS lot? I don't suppose the tv series is anything like the real thing though.


----------



## eddyj

Pete77 said:


> Do you have anything to do with that NCIS lot? I don't suppose the tv series is anything like the real thing though.


Only if she murders her co-workers.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Pete77 said:


> Do you have anything to do with that NCIS lot? I don't suppose the tv series is anything like the real thing though.


I did have an interview with a guy from NCIS when some chemicals disappeared on transport from our base to a treatment facility.

But, no, I don't deal with the NCIS guys (there is an office here, though). The only time that there is any interaction with them is when they have to do security clearance investigations.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> At least I post about Tivos though?


Sometimes!


----------



## Raisltin Majere

What's NCIS?


----------



## Pete77

Agatha Mystery said:


> I guess I should show more cleavage.


None of us guys is going to stop you if you want to I feel sure.


----------



## Pete77

Raisltin Majere said:


> What's NCIS?


Go to Tivoweb.

Then Search by Title.

Type NCIS into the Search box.

And find.



> Episode Title	Reveille
> Episode Description	The terrorist Bete Noir, returns with a plan to attack the president. Gibbs and his team follow the clues to reveal his identity and find Kate, who has been kidnapped.
> Episode Number
> Duration	0:55
> Original Air Date	Tue 25th May 2004
> Actors	Mark Harmon, Michael Weatherly, David McCallum, Pauley Perrette, Sasha Alexander
> Guest Stars	Alan Dale, Gerry Becker, Joe Spano, Gary Grubbs, Steve Bridges, Richard Anthony Crenna, Gerald Downey, Michael Adler, Michael Maize, Pancho Demmings, Gerald McCulloch, Gregory Itzin, Lawrence Pressman, Dane Northcutt, Dwayne Macopsen
> Directors	Donald P. Bellisario
> Producers	Donald P. Bellisario, Chas. Floyd Johnson, John Tinker, Mark Horowitz
> Writers	Donald P. Bellisario
> Genres	Action Adventure, Crime, Drama
> Bits	R
> Type	Series
> Channel	105 FIVE
> Showing Date	Sat 17th Feb 20:10


Try grabbing an episode. Its rather a good series and I don't go for that many other similar US type programs.


----------



## Pete77

Agatha Mystery said:


> But, no, I don't deal with the NCIS guys (there is an office here, though). The only time that there is any interaction with them is when they have to do security clearance investigations.


Do you ever watch the tv series NCIS though.

And do you own a Tivo by the way?


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Sometimes!


If you can't beat them then join them as the old saying goes.......................


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Pete77 said:


> Do you ever watch the tv series NCIS though.
> 
> And do you own a Tivo by the way?


I think I've seen one episode of NCIS. And I own a DirecTiVo.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Pete77 said:


> Go to Tivoweb.
> 
> Then Search by Title.
> 
> Type NCIS into the Search box.
> 
> And find.
> 
> Try grabbing an episode. Its rather a good series and I don't go for that many other similar US type programs.


Sounds a bit like 24 (I think, I've never seen that either).

What series is it on at the moment? Will it be easy to get into if I haven't seen previous series/episodes


----------



## cwaring

Raisltin Majere said:


> Sounds a bit like 24 (I think, I've never seen that either).


It's nothing like 24! It's actually a spin-off from JAG. FX are just showing Season 3 on week-nights and five are showing the same season weekly. S4 is on FX from April. I like the show.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

cwaring said:


> It's nothing like 24! It's actually a spin-off from JAG. FX are just showing Season 3 on week-nights and five are showing the same season weekly. S4 is on FX from April. I like the show.


lol, never heard of JAG either. This could go on forever 

Looks like there's one on in half hour, I'll give it a try


----------



## Pete77

Raisltin Majere said:


> What series is it on at the moment? Will it be easy to get into if I haven't seen previous series/episodes


I don't know which series its on to be honest. I've only seen a few episodes and it isn't a must watch for me but I quite like a few of the characters, including the crazy young goth female phorensic pathologist.

I tried 24 and hated it. Not my kind of thing at all in the same way that I thought I would like Lost when I heard the trailers for it but also found I absolutely hated it.


----------



## cwaring

Raisltin Majere said:


> Looks like there's one on in half hour, I'll give it a try


It's just your typical US TV drama. It passes and hour 



Pete77 said:


> .. including the crazy young goth female phorensic pathologist.


Pauly P. She's gorgeous as Abby (and not bad as herself )


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> It's just your typical US TV drama. It passes and hour
> 
> Pauly P. She's gorgeous as Abby (and not bad as herself )


Its more stylish and slicker than most of them and it makes a few amusing in jokes about the state of the US government.

Plus other drama series don't have Abby.

The gorgeousness is more her personality than her looks really.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Unlucky for you guys, I got my avatar to work!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Pete77 said:


> Quitting the habit altogether would probably be the better solution though.


Well, sure, there is that. But it would get awfully lonesome in this big ol' house during the day if I did.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Unlucky for you guys, I got my avatar to work!


I kinda like it. All pensive and such.


----------



## TCM2007

cwaring said:


> It's just your typical US TV drama. It passes and hour


44 minutes with a TiVo.


----------



## firerose818

Very nice avatar, Paul! :up:


----------



## cwaring

TCM2007 said:


> 44 minutes with a TiVo.


Sounds about right. 42 mins for the actual programme and 2 for FF through ads and other sundry stuff; replays, rew's etc.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

firerose818 said:


> Very nice avatar, Paul! :up:


Awww Ta very much...


----------



## ColinYounger

Afternoon all.

Not wishing to give the impression I'm obsessed, BUT.... 

My quest for crane information continues, but information I've found so far is lacking. There's the suggestion that a 'truck like crane' is used to build up the tower crane. But that doesn't explain the REALLY tall ones. They must be put there with fairy dust or something.

There's a tall one about 20 mins from me, but I bet if I went and asked, I'd be escorted away and sectioned. 

Damn cranes!


----------



## Noddy Holder

YCantAngieRead said:


> Hey Pete, I'm a she.


LOL that explains it


----------



## ColinYounger

Oh - and how do our new friends imbed an image in a post? (as opposed to link\attach).


----------



## Noddy Holder

waldingrl said:


> Yeah, we know, we're ok with it.


If its ok with you it is with me


----------



## Noddy Holder

jradosh said:


> My town's sister city is Runnymede. Any of you blokes near there? Say "hello" to my town's sister for me


Hi Im close, runnymede is a district not a town though


----------



## ColinYounger

Linking back to where I left off yesterday,



Agatha Mystery said:


> it may say toad-in-the-hole on the tin, but what does that mean?


'What it says on the tin' means that the thing being referred to should be taken literally. So,

'What does the sliding door do?'
'It does what it says on the tin'

Means that the door slides.



> Is someone canning frog legs?


No - I was trying to be funny. Glad it worked.


----------



## Pete77

Noddy Holder said:


> Hi Im close, runnymede is a district not a town though


More like a hamlet but definitely a place on the River Thames you can identify.

Look out for King John's crown.


----------



## ColinYounger

Agatha Mystery said:


> Apparently, you're the cranky one.


Pshwffft!

^ Sound of mineral water squirting through nose.


----------



## ColinYounger

cwaring said:


> "Hitch-Hikers..."


Ahhh - HHGTTG, I love it. I have the complete radio series on CD, the radio scripts book (with insights from DA) as well as all the books (which are in an awful condition from being over-read).

I'm just introducing my boys to it's joys via the radio series. They think it's great so far (we've just met Benji mouse, etc).

General question: who's your favourite HHGTTG character?

(translation for the US lurkers - "who's your favorite HHGTTG character?")


----------



## eddyj

ColinYounger said:


> Oh - and how do our new friends imbed an image in a post? (as opposed to link\attach).


The image must be hosted on a web site, then use IMG tags for it.

So this, minus the spaces inside the brackets, gets you the pic below.
[ IMG ]http://tivo.eddyj.net/tivo/license.jpg[ /IMG ]










There is also a button in the reply screen (mountain) that lets you insert the URL.


----------



## ColinYounger

Kewl - thanks Eddy!

<insert amusing comment here>


----------



## Noddy Holder

Agatha Mystery said:


> Yep.
> 
> I have family that came over with the Puritans in 1630 (with John Winthrop on the Arabella), and I am a member of the Choctaw Indian tribe. I'm actually Choctaw and Cherokee, but you can only register with one tribe.
> 
> So, I'm mostly 'white', but I have an olive cast to my skin, even in winter.


Sorry but you sound fantastic


----------



## ColinYounger

eddyj said:


> often go to meets with other people from the board, often traveling very far


Years ago I was very active on CompuServe as part of 'TeamOz' (long story). I was 'efriends' with a guy from the Bay area, A guy from NJ and a guy from Berlin.

We met in London one year - I was closest (obviously), but the Bay guy couldn't make it. We had a great time seeing for real what each other looked like. We even had T-Shirts made so we could recognise each other. 

Great times, and I'm still in contact with the Bay guy, but not as often as I'd like.


----------



## eddyj

Noddy Holder said:


> Sorry but you sound fantastic


She is.


----------



## eddyj

ColinYounger said:


> Years ago I was very active on CompuServe as part of 'TeamOz' (long story). I was 'efriends' with a guy from the Bay area, A guy from NJ and a guy from Berlin.
> 
> We met in London one year - I was closest (obviously), but the Bay guy couldn't make it. We had a great time seeing for real what each other looked like. We even had T-Shirts made so we could recognise each other.
> 
> Great times, and I'm still in contact with the Bay guy, but not as often as I'd like.


In the past year or so, I have been to meets in Las Vegas, Charleston, Dallas, Boston, Orlando, Miami (that one was at my house), NY, and Washington DC. And there are many who go to more than I do.


----------



## ColinYounger

Eddy - wow! You win. 

Would you have travelled to those places WITHOUT the influence of efriends?


----------



## firerose818

eddyj said:


> In the past year or so, I have been to meets in Las Vegas, Charleston, Dallas, Boston, Orlando, Miami (that one was at my house), NY, and Washington DC. And there are many who go to more than I do.


My TCF trips have included Atlanta (before I lived here), Orlando, Las Vegas, Boston, and Miami. I run into Eddy at these things a lot!


----------



## Pete77

firerose818 said:


> My TCF trips have included Atlanta (before I lived here), Orlando, Las Vegas, Boston, and Miami. I run into Eddy at these things a lot!


You obviously need to suggest your first ever get together in jolly old London town. Easy to get to from most parts of the USA.


----------



## cwaring

ColinYounger said:


> My quest for crane information continues...


It's all explained in an edition of "How They Do It" or whatever it's called on the Discovery Channel.



ColinYounger said:


> General question: who's your favourite HHGTTG character?


Gotta be Marvin


----------



## ColinYounger

HHGTTG: I like Zaphod (at least I find myself accidentally quoting him most), but I have an affection for Slartibartfast. I like the way he's so world(s) weary.

The radio scripts are a must for any fan. I've got v.1, though. <smug>


----------



## ColinYounger

cwaring said:


> It's all explained in an edition of "How They Do It"


Awww, come on! If you've watched the program you could at least tell me!

<mutter>


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> HHGTTG: I like Zaphod (at least I find myself accidentally quoting him most), but I have an affection for Slartibartfast. I like the way he's so world(s) weary.


My hero is Marvin the Paranoid Android.

"Here I am brain the size of a planet and all you want me to do is................."

I also liked Arthur Dent, Ford Prefect, Slartibartfast, Trillian and Zaphod too, each for their various brilliant characterisations of these different personality types.

I'm still in the habit of telling call centre workers I become particularly annoyed with what Douglas Adams would have been inclined to do with them (i.e. put them all on the B Ark on a crash course to Golgafrincham). Strangely they often suggest they are going to "release the call" (Day 3 of the Call Centre Worker Training Course) at that point.


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete - it doesn't surprise me that you manage to irritate people working at call centres.  



> Marvin: Would you like me to stick my head in a bucket? I can do that if you want.
> FX: sounds of bucket and bubbles
> Trillian: What's going on?
> Zaphod: Oh nothing, he just phoned to wash his head at us


----------



## ColinYounger

A search via tivoweb shows a show called "How Do They Do It?". Nothing about cranes listed. <grump>

Ah well. Today's fun is over. Time to go cook - home made spaghetti bolognaise and garlic bread today.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Pete - it doesn't surprise me that you manage to irritate people working at call centres.


To be fair its more that they annoy me with their total contempt for actually ever resolving the issue that the customer had rung about in the first place.

Releasing the call is their usual method of dealing with any eventuality not covered by their standard script.


----------



## cwaring

ColinYounger said:


> A search via tivoweb shows a show called "How Do They Do It?". Nothing about cranes listed. <grump>


That's the one.



ColinYounger said:


> Awww, come on! If you've watched the program you could at least tell me!




I would if I could remember. I do seem to recall something about them being 'self-building' and it being done in blocks, but it was some time ago and wasn't something I deemed worthy of committing to memory.

Edit: Look what I found...



> DOCUMENTARY: How Do They Do It?
> On: Discovery
> Date: Wednesday 21st February 2007 (starting in 3 days)
> Time: 14:00 to 15:00 (1 hour long)
> The extraordinary hidden story behind fireworks, cranes, water, golf balls and contact lenses.
> 
> Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide. Copyright (c) GipsyMedia Limited.


Incidently, wrt HHGTTG and the new film version. Am I going mad or was that the _original_ Marvin robot stood in the queue?


----------



## TCM2007

Re: cranes. The very tall ones are have a set of hydraunlic rams in then. These can lift the top section of the crane up by several metres. the crane itself is then used to put a new tower section in place - voila, the crane inches upwards.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

as far as the cranes go, they use a crane to build a crane. After that, the crane kind of builds itself, using hydraulics to add another portion. Google High Rise Cranes and you'll find more information.

So, if I start HHGTTG, should I start with books, radio, or TV series?



Noddy Holder said:


> Sorry but you sound fantastic


I am. 



eddyj said:


> In the past year or so, I have been to meets in Las Vegas, Charleston, Dallas, Boston, Orlando, Miami (that one was at my house), NY, and Washington DC. And there are many who go to more than I do.


I haven't been to as many in the past year. I went to Vegas the last 3 years and played around with the gang. I went to Kansas City a couple of summers ago and met several others. I've met up with friends in NYC, and one has come out here for a visit (I live in the Mojave Desert in California). My spouse has gone to Washington DC on business and met some, as well as Alabama and met another. When we go out of state, we try to meet up with TiVo people and hang out. We usually have a good time.



Pete77 said:


> You obviously need to suggest your first ever get together in jolly old London town. Easy to get to from most parts of the USA.


I went to London town. Since ya'll weren't hanging out with us elsewhere, no one wanted to meet us. Instead, we had to invade over here. That's like Americans, right?

Oh, and I've decided that November is a perfect time to sightsee in London. We had great weather (chilly, but not really damp - only misted rain on us one night), and no lines to go see anything. We ended up there over Remembrance Day weekend, so we did have a bit of a crowd at the Winston Churchill museum.



ColinYounger said:


> Pshwffft!
> 
> ^ Sound of mineral water squirting through nose.


You have to be careful with that. It has a tendency to sting. Do I owe you a new monitor or a new keyboard now?


----------



## TCM2007

Agatha Mystery said:


> So, if I start HHGTTG, should I start with books, radio, or TV series?


Radio, or failing that books.

the TV and film have their moments, but the original is best.


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete77 said:


> any eventuality not covered by their standard script.


Pete - you've obviously never had anything to do with a call centre. The voice you hear on the end of the phone is a *person*. I'm generalising here, but that *person* with real feelings and desires only gets told what they can and cannot say, and also they only have a modicum of training. They get paid s**t wages. Turnover is huge.

In short - from a company point of view - they're cattle.

What makes you think that getting argumentative with someone will get you anywhere? The fact that you're getting cut off (which is a serious thing for them to do) tells me that you're probably being abusive.

Try mellow. Understand their position.

Empathy is what you need to grease the wheels of call centre staff.


----------



## ColinYounger

Agatha Mystery said:


> It has a tendency to sting


Yup. It's only saved for on-target stuff that cuts to the quick.  I'm thankful it wasn't carbonated (US: gassed?)


> Do I owe you a new monitor or a new keyboard now?


I've learnt to turn away from them.

You owe me a cat instead.


----------



## ColinYounger

Agatha - what TCM2007 said. Get the radio series on CD.

Bizarrely, I can't find it on Amazon.com! 

The Horror! The Horror!


----------



## ColinYounger

Re: cranes.

Thanks everyone - crane building itself sounds even better than I thought (easily pleased). Must watch the show Carl mentioned.

Boy bathtime over. Time for my nosh. Morrows.


----------



## cwaring

ColinYounger said:


> Empathy is what you need to grease the wheels of call centre staff.


I can only agree completey with these sentiments. I am, and always have been, poite and courteous to any call-centre staff I speak to.

Something about catching more flys with honey than vinegar


----------



## eddyj

ColinYounger said:


> Eddy - wow! You win.
> 
> Would you have travelled to those places WITHOUT the influence of efriends?


These were all pretty much ones that I went to just for the meet, except for DC. Although I do make a point of searching out the locals when I travel for business (e.g. to Pittsburgh, which I left off the original list).


----------



## Agatha Mystery

ColinYounger said:


> Agatha - what TCM2007 said. Get the radio series on CD.
> 
> Bizarrely, I can't find it on Amazon.com!
> 
> The Horror! The Horror!


That's okay. If there are only 4 series (seasons), I know people who have them. I'll snag it from them.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

ColinYounger said:


> Yup. It's only saved for on-target stuff that cuts to the quick.  I'm thankful it wasn't carbonated (US: gassed?)I've learnt to turn away from them.
> 
> You owe me a cat instead.


Carbonated is correct.

Poor kitty.  Make sure you rub the kitty until it purrs.  (boy, I love double entendres )


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Pete - you've obviously never had anything to do with a call centre. The voice you hear on the end of the phone is a *person*. I'm generalising here, but that *person* with real feelings and desires only gets told what they can and cannot say, and also they only have a modicum of training. They get paid s**t wages. Turnover is huge.


The main problem is the call centre system I agree as this constitutes a huge and appalling factory system where even people with initiative are not allowed to use it. Although to be fair anyone with too much initiative would almost certainly be fired or promoted out of the call centre before long. The only exception are students who do it part time to get extra money so are bright yet can take the hard grind short term for only 20 hours a week or whatever.

I actually always complement call centre staff who treat me like a human being and are themselves a human being. Its the ones that behave like zombies, have no people skills and take the attitude that they are only following orders (however mindless the orders they may be) that drive me crazy. So while the call centre system is admittedly bad the whole situation is made infinitely worse by those call crunching workers there who make no effort to be helpful to customers and demonstrate in their attitude that they really couldn't care care less if they have happy customers or not. That situation is usually much worse when the worker is in India and doesn't understand the cultural context of any comments one makes. And/or it seems to be actively encouraged and/or entirely natural for them in many (but not all) Indian call centres for their workers not to show any opinions or emotion at all towards their customers.

When I get a call centre worker who treats me like a human being I'm fine but when I get the ones who clearly hate their jobs and thus all their customers and takes out that hated with their job on customers that is when things start to go down hill rapidly. And they always have the upper hand as they always know precisely who you are and your address and phone number (and they refuse to speak to you unless you go through all this identification even if you only have a simple generic query not relating to the details of your account) but to you the customer they are only a person who has given you at best their first name and often have hundreds of other colleagues and usually can't be traced at all or complained about if they mistreat you the customer.

Am I the only person to find the whole call centre factory system an unacceptable method of dealing with customers? I believe there shouldn't be huge dedicated faceless customer service factory departments and each section in a company like billing, sales, marketing etc should have their own customer service team that are not full time and who rotate through other real non customer service jobs in the department so are much more likely to understand the bigger picture. Now surely that would lead to a much more human and less frustrating method of dealing with customers?


----------



## mikerr

The original hitchhikers radio series on CD:
http://www.amazon.com/Hitch-Hikers-Guide-Galaxy-Primary-Collection/dp/0563477881

I have to confess to having started with all the books, and then TV ..but haven't actually heard any of the radio series.

So I've just ordered the CDs to make up for it !


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Its the ones that behave like zombies, have no people skills and take the attitude that they are only following orders (however mindless the orders they may be) that drive me crazy.


I find it odd that I have never come across _any_ call-centre staff like that. Maybe I'm not calling enough of them


----------



## Raisltin Majere

cwaring said:


> I find it odd that I have never come across _any_ call-centre staff like that. Maybe I'm not calling enough of them


Agreed.

But I think Pete would describe anybody who doesn't agree with him in such a way.


----------



## TCM2007

Agatha Mystery said:


> Carbonated is correct.
> 
> Poor kitty.  Make sure you rub the kitty until it purrs.  (boy, I love double entendres )


Noooo! It's like a boy's boarding school here. You flirt with them and there could be a hormone explosion!


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> I have to confess to having started with all the books, and then TV ..but haven't actually heard any of the radio series.


The radio series came first of course and the tv series followed it. But in the way of these things far more people have seen the tv version.


----------



## TCM2007

I've never "seen" the radio version.  

The order is radio -> books -> TV -> more radio -> movie


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> I've never "seen" the radio version.
> 
> The order is radio -> books -> TV -> more radio -> movie


I had a feeling the radio series came before the books but didn't take the trouble to research it further.

Too lazy I'm afraid to ever complete one of the books when I had already heard the radio shows and watched the tv programs. The new radio episodes that preceded the recent tv re-run were quite enjoyable. I meant to get to see the movie but then it didn't happen. I have a feeling though that I won't like the movie due to the change of personnel involved.

There was some inspirational casting in the tv series.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

TCM2007 said:


> Noooo! It's like a boy's boarding school here. You flirt with them and there could be a hormone explosion!


But you see....for me...that's fun. 

I'm such a shameless flirt.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

cwaring said:


> Incidently, wrt HHGTTG and the new film version. Am I going mad or was that the _original_ Marvin robot stood in the queue?


Yep your quite right, there was also an appearance by the original Arthur Dent too.
Me I enjoyed the Radio series, the TV version was hopeless, the film ... well ... it was OK as a 'stand-alone' piece, which it had to be...

Favorite Bit... The Plastic Cup & Belgium - what a hoot


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Well, I now have the radio version of HHGTTG.

Primary phase is first, right?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Agatha Mystery said:


> Well, I now have the radio version of HHGTTG.
> 
> Primary phase is first, right?


 Yup, or 'Fit The First'


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Dang ! You're up late.. its nearly midnight for you !!


----------



## Agatha Mystery

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Dang ! You're up late.. its nearly midnight for you !!


Yep. Isn't it 8 a.m. there? You are up early.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Agatha Mystery said:


> Yep. Isn't it 8 a.m. there? You are up early.


8am early! Hell No. I've had a sleep-in this morning. Usually, I am awake a 5:30am on a week day. (I need a change of job!)


----------



## Agatha Mystery

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> 8am early! Hell No. I've had a sleep-in this morning. Usually, I am awake a 5:30am on a week day. (I need a change of job!)


Sounds like me. I have to get up at 5 (usually hit the snooze until 5:15). I try to be in the office by 6:45. It used to be earlier, but my son has a tendency to drag his feet. I still sleep in past 8 when I can. This morning was 9:30. However, my son woke me up at 6 to play with one of the new games he got for his birthday on Friday. I told him that he can't wake me up to play a game, then rolled over and went back to sleep.

What do you do? What kind of job makes you wake up that early?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Agatha Mystery said:


> What do you do? What kind of job makes you wake up that early?


I work at the Honda car plant here in the UK as an IT Project Manager (and anything else IT related or so it seems). We have a fixed shift system there and my shift starts at 8am. The car plant is about 40 miles from my house.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Is that possible ??


----------



## Pete77

Agatha Mystery said:


> But you see....for me...that's fun.
> 
> I'm such a shameless flirt.


I've made a note of that. 

For guys who are falling over one another to have conversations with attractive looking 20 and 30 something American women you've clearly come to the right place. 

As I've said previously either flirting or any other regularly posting form of UK base female Tivo owner/user has yet to make herself known in this place. I very much doubt that any UK based female member of Tivocommunity has made more than 20 posts in the forum in total....................


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Pete77 said:


> I've made a note of that.
> 
> For guys who are falling over one another to have conversations with attractive looking 20 and 30 something American women you've clearly come to the right place.
> 
> As I've said previously either flirting or any other regularly posting form of UK base female Tivo owner/user has yet to make herself known in this place. I very much doubt that any UK based female member of Tivocommunity has made more than 20 posts in the forum in total....................


Could that be that any female isnt going to be interested in how big your hard disk is


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> I had a feeling the radio series came before the books but didn't take the trouble to research it further.
> 
> Too lazy I'm afraid to ever complete one of the books when I had already heard the radio shows and watched the tv programs. The new radio episodes that preceded the recent tv re-run were quite enjoyable. I meant to get to see the movie but then it didn't happen. I have a feeling though that I won't like the movie due to the change of personnel involved.
> 
> There was some inspirational casting in the tv series.


The books add a lot of stuff - in fact the recent extra radio programmes were based on the stuff in the books that wasn't in the original series!

Many of the TV cast were the radio cast.


----------



## ColinYounger

Morning all.

For those wishing to hear the radio series, it's ISBN 0-563-47702-4. It's around $75 on Amazon.com or £49 on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## ColinYounger

I haven't listened to the second radio series (the one before the film) - has anyone else? I note Mark Wing-Davey, et al star.


----------



## ColinYounger

TCM2007 said:


> You flirt with them and there could be a hormone explosion!


It does make me wonder about what kind of impression is being made.


----------



## TCM2007

Dramatisations of the later books, with some updates (no digital watch references!). Not bad, but a bit laboured.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> It does make me wonder about what kind of impression is being made.


And that from a man with a paper bag over his head in his profile pic


----------



## ColinYounger

I've told you before - the bag is to stop stalkers.


----------



## ColinYounger

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> 5:30am on a week day.


Snap! Although I get up early to avoid traffic - I can get into the office by 7am. I get back again between 5 & 6pm (depending on traffic).

That's the price I pay for living by the seaside, beside the sea. The beach is ~300m from my front door.


----------



## TCM2007

ColinYounger said:


> The beach is ~300m from my front door.


299...298...297...


----------



## blindlemon

....obviously due to all those PVRs and STBs running 24x7....


----------



## ColinYounger

Stuart - naahh. Sea defences are good here and we're at the 'top end' of the land mass (water doesn't run uphill). Because of our proximity, any house being sold has to have an environmental report about flood risk, etc. One done for a house down the road a bit in November said the next 'major event' (i.e. a flood) wasn't likely for 60+ years, and that was assuming that sea defences weren't changed and the sea level rose 3m. 

Having said that, switch those unused lights off.


----------



## iankb

Agatha Mystery said:


> No you don't. I've seen the Queen's house. She lives next door to a gift shop.


Actually, I think that she lives over it. If you make too much noise, you'll hear here banging on the floor with her broom. Poor women; needed the income.


----------



## eddyj

I usually start work around 7:00 AM too. So I have to get up by 6:45 or so. That commute down the stairs to my home office is a killer at that time of the morning!


----------



## Pete77

Agatha Mystery said:


> I can get in my car and drive 3000+ miles and still be in the same country. That's my point. It's a bit more difficult to travel outside of our nation. No rail service will take me to multiple countries with a short jaunt.


The furthest you can drive in a fairly straight line by car in the UK without getting a boat or retracing your steps is about 750 miles from Landsend in Cornwall to John O Groats up in Scotland and that's not in a straight line but involves turning a sharp left just after Exeter. I have done Aonach Mor in Scotland to London in one drive and and that was about 540 miles.

I assume you can get a train in California that takes you through to Mexico and perhaps beyond down into Central and South America. Although I never heard of such a train so perhaps those Central American countries never had enough money to build any railways.

The truly scary thing in the USA is the number of Texans living in place like San Antonio who have never ever been to Mexico and/or possibly out of Texas and into another State as well. Now that definitely isn't down to how far it is to go or how much the journey costs them. Of course no doubt we have quite a few such people living on the South Cost of England who have never ever been to France.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> No, "land of the free" does not extend to the freedom to smoke a decent cigar!


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Pete77 said:


> The furthest you can drive in a fairly straight line by car in the UK without getting a boat or retracing your steps is about 750 miles from Landsend in Cornwall to John O Groats up in Scotland and that's not in a straight line but involves turning a sharp left just after Exeter. I have done Aonach Mor in Scotland to London in one drive and and that was about 540 miles.
> 
> I assume you can get a train in California that takes you through to Mexico and perhaps beyond down into Central and South America. Although I never heard of such a train so perhaps those Central American countries never had enough money to build any railways.
> 
> The truly scary thing in the USA is the number of Texans living in place like San Antonio who have never ever been to Mexico and/or possibly out of Texas and into another State as well. Now that definitely isn't down to how far it is to go or how much the journey costs them. Of course no doubt we have quite a few such people living on the South Cost of England who have never ever been to France.


Train service in the western part of the US is very poor. The trains went in a straight line to get to the west, when the country was young, but they never really populated from there. I looked into taking a train from CA to Oklahoma. I'd have to go north and then back south to make it there. It would have taken me longer to take the train than drive.

I have been to Mexico. Border towns really aren't an interesting place to go to. You want to go further south or near the coasts. At that point, you're dealing with airfare, so the expense of going somewhere increases dramatically.

I have been out of the country twice in my life, and am contemplating making a third trip this May. However, making a trip out of the country usually ends up costing about $1000 or more, per person, just for airfare and hotel. If I go somewhere like London, my meal is twice as much as it would be in the US. Things get very very expensive in a short period of time. Most people just can't afford to do that.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

TCM2007 said:


> No, "land of the free" does not extend to the freedom to smoke a decent cigar!


Yeah, but who wants to?


----------



## Pete77

Agatha Mystery said:


> Yeah, but who wants to?


A few guys on Wall Street I should have thought.


----------



## jradosh

Pete77 said:


> A few guys on Wall Street I should have thought.


Don't you know? New York is smoke-free these days.

(well, practically)


----------



## BrianHughes

Agatha Mystery said:


> ... I can get in my car and drive 3000+ miles and still be in the same country. ...


Mindboggling  
As I'm in Ireland, if I pick the right direction I could drive about 200 miles before falling into the sea - most other directions will be considerably less.


----------



## AMc

Of course as a citizen of the EU I can go a heck of a long way and set up home, get a job etc. Not sure what the longest continous journey would be Notionally I don't need my passport but as you need ID cards for a lot of EU states I'd need it.

http://www.fco.gov.uk/servlet/Front?pagename=OpenMarket/Xcelerate/ShowPage&c=Page&cid=1138869388884
Looks from a quick google that you could drive from John'o Groats to Ashford and put the car/bike in the tunnel then Calais to the far side of Greece without leaving the EU - might take a while 

Western Portugal to Northern Estonia looks further though...

Once upon a time the sun never set on the British Empire, but I don't think we should try and get that back


----------



## iankb

AMc said:


> Once upon a time the sun never set on the British Empire, but I don't think we should try and get that back


Personally, I think we should reopen our empire to cover all of those non-English-speaking countries, teach them English, and let them go again. It makes it so much easier to travel, and to find somewhere to host your company call-centre.


----------



## eddyj

iankb said:


> Personally, I think we should reopen our empire to cover all of those non-English-speaking countries, teach them English, and let them go again. It makes it so much easier to travel, and to find somewhere to host your company call-centre.


Just teach them correct English. You know, the stuff we speak in the US, without all the funny spellings and extra letters.


----------



## TCM2007

BrianHughes said:


> Mindboggling
> As I'm in Ireland, if I pick the right direction I could drive about 200 miles before falling into the sea - most other directions will be considerably less.


If you get onto the M25 you can go 3,000 miles in the same country no problem!


----------



## TCM2007

AMc said:


> Western Portugal to Northern Estonia looks further though...


4,586km

http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche....6&villeConso=6.0&productId=42000&reinit=true

Although that route does dip in to Russia.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> If you get onto the M25 you can go 3,000 miles in the same country no problem!


But i doubt your sanity would still be intact after 25 or so complete circuits of the said motorway.


----------



## BrianHughes

iankb said:


> Personally, I think we should reopen our empire to cover all of those non-English-speaking countries, teach them English, and let them go again. It makes it so much easier to travel, and to find somewhere to host your company call-centre.


Just don't teach them anything like cricket, rugby, soccer etc. Once they've learnt the rules (it takes a few years) they'll come back and beat the stuffing out of you


----------



## Pete77

I see I had second most posts on the whole Tivocommunity forum yesterday (Sunday 25th Feb) with 53 for the day but I was still pipped for top spot by the notorious Gregor who made 58 posts yesterday and now has 22,328 posts on the forum in total, severely dwarfing my mere 1,774 posts.

Perhaps its time to quit the habit before things get as far out of hand as they clearly already have done for Gregor.  

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298288


----------



## eddyj

Pete77 said:


> Perhaps its time to quit the habit before things get as far out of hand as they clearly already have done for Gregor.


You think you can quit? That must be some of that British humour that is being talked about in another thread!


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> I see I had second most posts on the whole Tivocommunity forum yesterday (Sunday 25th Feb)


Good grief! I made #15  Now _that's_ scary


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Good grief! I made #15  Now _that's_ scary


And don't forget you are in Rank Position 154 in the All Time posters list with 4,635 posts compared to me only being at Rank Position 434 with 1774 posts.  

At this rate it won't be long before you overtake iankb and its a dead cert that you will overtake sanderton in the end given the mysterious cessation in posting by the said former very active forum member. If you keep at it Carl you might even one day overhaul our top all time UK poster Robert_S and his 9,906 posts (he also doesn't seem to have made any post at all for over 6 months) but I doubt you will ever catch jsmeeker and his current 38,859 posts. 

I see you are also in position no 2 on Page 4 of the all time posters league (select sort by # and then click on the Posts column) so it won't be long at all before you join iankb on Page 3. :up:


----------



## eddyj

Pete77 said:


> but I doubt you will ever catch jsmeeker and his current 38,859 posts.


NOBODY will ever catch smeek!


----------



## Pete77

eddyj said:


> NOBODY will ever catch smeek!


That Gregor fellow sure is trying hard though.


----------



## cwaring

Thanks for that, Pete. I had no idea 



Pete77 said:


> ...and its a dead cert that you will overtake sanderton in the end given the mysterious cessation in posting by the said former very active forum member...


As has already been explained to you in this very thread. sanderton is now TCM2007, which explains the cessation of his postings in his previous identity. So, although I may very-well beat his original number of postings, he'll still be somewhat ahead of me 

/me goes off to check myself out in the rankings


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> As has already been explained to you in this very thread. sanderton is now TCM2007, which explains the cessation of his postings in his previous identity. So, although I may very-well beat his original number of postings, he'll still be somewhat ahead of me


Shhhhhhssssshhhhhhh. He doesn't want anyone to know who he really is. Especially not any online identity thieves or bank account hackers.

If his former forum member name was the same name as some of his other shall we say more secure and valuable user names in real life then I really think he would have been much better off changing those financially related user names to something totally arbitrary and unkown to the world at large while keeping his old forum ID going.

Instead he now apparently hopes that by stopping posting under this old forum ID hackers will some how not notice the 5,000+ posts he has already made under that old insecure forum id, which Google unfortunately turns up links for all over the shop.....


----------



## iankb

What you may not realise is that, a few years ago, David Bott accidentally reset the posting counts when upgrading the forum software. So people like Robert_S, Sanderton and myself all lost several thousand. That really hit those people who posted a lot in the early days. Well it would of, if they cared about such trivial things (_sniff_  ).


----------



## cwaring

I remember that too


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

iankb said:


> What you may not realise is that, a few years ago, David Bott accidentally reset the posting counts when upgrading the forum software. So people like Robert_S, Sanderton and myself all lost several thousand. That really hit those people who posted a lot in the early days. Well it would of, if they cared about such trivial things (_sniff_  ).


Me too, I just haven't been as active since.


----------



## Pete77

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> Me too, I just haven't been as active since.


Perhaps you are now more actively involved in using Windows Media Centre Edition (MCE) and XBox etc rather than using Tivo for most of your television viewing?


----------



## BrianHughes

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> Me too, I just haven't been as active since.


Gratuitous "me too" post  I just keep an eye on the forum these days rather than much active posting.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Shhhhhhssssshhhhhhh. He doesn't want anyone to know who he really is. Especially not any online identity thieves or bank account hackers.
> 
> If his former forum member name was the same name as some of his other shall we say more secure and valuable user names in real life then I really think he would have been much better off changing those financially related user names to something totally arbitrary and unkown to the world at large while keeping his old forum ID going.
> 
> Instead he now apparently hopes that by stopping posting under this old forum ID hackers will some how not notice the 5,000+ posts he has already made under that old insecure forum id, which Google unfortunately turns up links for all over the shop.....


It's not designed to stop determined snoops, but changing user names occasionally, especially when you use the same one in several places, just seems good practice. If that user name is not posting "live" it's much less likely that someone will decide to try to trace it down.

Obviously my online banking etc user name has nothing in common with any of the forum aliases!


----------



## BrianHughes

TCM2007 said:


> ...
> Obviously my online banking etc user name has nothing in common with any of the forum aliases!


Darn, I was sure 2007 was your bank pin.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> It's not designed to stop determined snoops, but changing user names occasionally, especially when you use the same one in several places, just seems good practice. If that user name is not posting "live" it's much less likely that someone will decide to try to trace it down.
> 
> Obviously my online banking etc user name has nothing in common with any of the forum aliases!


I generally don't use a real name any more for internet forums because whenever I did so in the past I would always regret it when I got to hear about my mother or sister having come across the posts. Also more paranoid employers might be inclined to run checks via Google etc, although not having now worked in a full time 5 day a week job for over 3 years now I suspect that I'm pretty much unemployable anyway in the mindset of most of these large faceless and paranoid corporations.

I don't mind people in this forum knowing I have made nearly 2,000 posts but some of my friends or relatives might become alarmed if they knew I had made so many posts. They might also then start harping on about their favourite topic - the virtuous nature of all those who do a 5 day a week job................


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Pete77 said:


> I suspect that I'm pretty much unemployable anyway in the mindset of most of these large faceless and paranoid corporations.


Nobody's unemployable.


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> ..lthough not having now worked in a full time 5 day a week job for over 3 years now I suspect that I'm pretty much unemployable anyway in the mindset of most of these large faceless and paranoid corporations.


Hey! Don't forget I'm long-term unemployed too 



Raisltin Majere said:


> Nobody's unemployable.


I would hope so, but it does seem that way sometimes


----------



## PJO1966

cwaring said:


> Hey! Don't forget I'm long-term unemployed too
> 
> I would hope so, but it does seem that way sometimes


+1000.

The last steady job I had ended 10/21//2005. I worked a couple of brief jobs last year. I have yet to earn a paycheck this year.


----------



## jradosh

I was 1.5 years between jobs. The first few months were fun, but it wore thin very quickly.


----------



## Pete77

jradosh said:


> I was 1.5 years between jobs. The first few months were fun, but it wore thin very quickly.


The main snag is that the only way to be long term between jobs is to really cut down the amount of money you spend. So then you start saying that you won't be joining your friends for that major "we have made it statement" (or rather they have "made it") meal they have arranged at a restaurant likely to cost you 150USD (75GBP) for the evening.

But then again there are so many disadvantages for working for someone else in most regular office jobs that its almost worth taking the cut in living standard.

Are any of you guys familiar with the website www.whywork.org otherwise known as CLAWS: Creating Livable Alternatives to Wage Slavery?


----------



## Agatha Mystery

TCM2007 said:


> Radio, or failing that books.
> 
> the TV and film have their moments, but the original is best.


Okay. I just finished the Primary Phase, and am beginning the Secondary Phase. I think they changed voices for Beeblebrox, and it's annoying me.

I was informed that Trillian (the IM software) was named for the character, so I already knew that. I wasn't aware that babelfish was from HHGTTG, though.


----------



## ColinYounger

Mark Wing-Davey played Zaphod in primary and secondary, but whether he voiced it differently I can't tell you. Primary\Secondary were recorded at different times, so it could be like Homer's voice between early Simpsons and now - voicing has to be done so the voice survives.


----------

